# Nitecore TM36



## wedlpine (Aug 5, 2013)

Anybody with more information than this on this new light from Nitecore. Looks nice.

SBT70 LED
1550 Lumen
1000m Range
4 Modes
4x18650


----------



## shelm (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## kj2 (Aug 5, 2013)

shelm said:


>




Looks like I'll buying some Nitecore later this year


----------



## kj2 (Aug 5, 2013)

Nitecore TM36

Found also some other new coming Nitecore peoducts.

EAX:








HC50 and HC90:









P15 and P16:







(P16)

P36: also in the YouTube video









And KTL Store on Facebook mentions that there is a battery-pack coming, that fits all TM-serie lights.

edit: found more info:

HC90 head lamp: CREE XM-L 2 LED, 950 lumens, adjustable brightness, + red, green and blue LED, built-in charger
HC50 lamp: CREE XM-L 2 LED, 550 lumens, 4 modes


EAX: 2 x CREE XM-L 2 LED, 2000 lumen, 4 modes, 8 x AA cell


P15: CREE XP-E2 LED, 460 lumens, 4 modes
P16: CREE XM-L 2 LED, 900 lumens, 4 modes
P36: CREE XM-L 2 LED, 1000 lumens, 10 modes controllable via unique UI -price will be around €130,-


TM36: SBT70 LED, 1550 lumens, 1000 m range, 4 modes -price will be around €400,-


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Aug 5, 2013)

Damn a 950 lumen head lamp!


----------



## KuanR (Aug 5, 2013)

I got really excited seeing the TM36 name. I thought it would be a "production version" of the TM20 Nitecore showed last year, meaning it would be a similar size to the other Tiny Monster lights. Now it's just a massive light like the Olight SR-series, not the pocket-able thrower I was hoping for


----------



## y260 (Aug 5, 2013)

I would guess that many of the lights in the pictures above are very early production models. Just look at the bezel on the P15/16....that thing is thicker than any nitecore bezel I've ever seen. I would personally like to see an SRT10. A 2x18650, SRT style 1000+ lumen thrower. That would be perfect :devil:


----------



## makapuu (Aug 5, 2013)

KuanR said:


> I got really excited seeing the TM36 name. I thought it would be a "production version" of the TM20 Nitecore showed last year, meaning it would be a similar size to the other Tiny Monster lights. Now it's just a massive light like the Olight SR-series, not the pocket-able thrower I was hoping for



Exactly, I think the TM20 light would have been a winner. I was wishing for that too.
I at least hope they would jack up the TM26 with XM-L2's, driven a little harder with better heatsinking.
Hopefully that would make it in the neighborhood of about 4000 lumens.


----------



## druidmars (Aug 6, 2013)

Ahhh so many lights from that list that I'd like to own. I'm sure I'll be lagging behind in acquiring them with those prices hehe


----------



## Slewflash (Aug 6, 2013)

I hope the TM36 doesn't have a propriety battery pack...


----------



## Fugu75 (Aug 6, 2013)

I´m a bit disappointed. Specs are almost identical to Olight SR95S-UT and that came out last year. Don't get me wrong, this certainly is a great thrower but I expected Nitecore to do more than follow the competitors with equally advanced light.


----------



## Luminater (Aug 6, 2013)

They are all LED lumen???


----------



## markr6 (Sep 4, 2013)

Uuugh, that headlamp! Huge, and I'm guessing pretty heavy.


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 4, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> Damn a 950 lumen head lamp!



You'd like the Armytec ~1,100 L headlamp then I suppose too?


----------



## ghodan (Sep 4, 2013)

Is it me or is 1550 lumen a bit on the low side for a model that number wise should be the top model of the "tiny" monster series?


----------



## tonkem (Sep 4, 2013)

BeastFlashlight said:


> Damn a 950 lumen head lamp!



Check out Zebralight and Armytek, as they both have over 1000 lumen headlamps, or you can look at Lupine Piko X Duo at 1200 OTF lumens(just 3 times the price)....


----------



## LightOnAHill (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes but it takes 18650s instead of a specialized battery pack, so that makes me happy!


----------



## whatswrongwithmee (Sep 4, 2013)

OMG, my FAVORITE flashlight company coming out with more cool stuff? WHY???????!!!!!!!!!!???? Damn thieves! Making me rob my bank account.


----------



## LightOnAHill (Sep 4, 2013)

KuanR said:


> I got really excited seeing the TM36 name. I thought it would be a "production version" of the TM20 Nitecore showed last year, meaning it would be a similar size to the other Tiny Monster lights. Now it's just a massive light like the Olight SR-series, not the pocket-able thrower I was hoping for




i bet they change the shape of the body to something much smaller but still connected to a massive head with the reflector in order to be true to the TINY Monster name of the line the TM36, and they are only using a large longer body right now as a temporary while they finish designing the other component ray that will most likely go with the body like an internal charger, the display for information, etc... Because those parts of the body are secondary to the actual emitter and driver of the light, getting the light working with the led and the reflector design complete so thy can claim 1000 meters was primary in the prototype process.

The other featurs of the body of the TM series are what make that line stand out, and I expect they would not want that released this early in the prototype phase to allow the competition to begin reacting at this early point.

ive got my money on a sweet tiny,oyster with a huge head.


----------



## Ryp (Sep 4, 2013)

ghodan said:


> Is it me or is 1550 lumen a bit on the low side for a model that number wise should be the top model of the "tiny" monster series?


I'm assuming this light is designed more for throw.


----------



## 380long (Sep 7, 2013)

Does anyone know anything more about the Nitecore EAX??? I'm loving this light and would like to know more about it!


----------



## druidmars (Sep 7, 2013)

A thread about that light just surfaced:http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?369772-Nitecore-EAX


380long said:


> Does anyone know anything more about the Nitecore EAX??? I'm loving this light and would like to know more about it!


----------



## holylight (Sep 9, 2013)

Fugu75 said:


> I´m a bit disappointed. Specs are almost identical to Olight SR95S-UT and that came out last year. Don't get me wrong, this certainly is a great thrower but I expected Nitecore to do more than follow the competitors with equally advanced light.



Nitecore must lower the selling price to make it attractive. I remember when ea4 first release, it got cpf talking on it. This tm36 may hit the sweet spot again if it is not too expensive.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh Wow oo:


----------



## oRAirwolf (Sep 9, 2013)

250,000cd on the TM36 is nothing to scoff at...I am almost kind of glad it isn't just an XM-L2 TM26, because I didn't want to have to buy it...


----------



## druidmars (Sep 10, 2013)

I have no SBT-70 light... just my old SR90... weak and feeble I wonder how would they compare...


----------



## ghodan (Sep 10, 2013)

oRAirwolf said:


> 250,000cd on the TM36 is nothing to scoff at...I am almost kind of glad it isn't just an XM-L2 TM26, because I didn't want to have to buy it...



I cant find info that the TM36 has 250.000 CD. Where did you get that info from?


----------



## oRAirwolf (Sep 11, 2013)

ghodan said:


> I cant find info that the TM36 has 250.000 CD. Where did you get that info from?



The throw was quoted at 1000m.

cd=.25(throw in meters squared)

1000m*1000*.25 = 250,000cd


----------



## Predator507 (Sep 12, 2013)

oRAirwolf said:


> The throw was quoted at 1000m.
> 
> cd=.25(throw in meters squared)
> 
> 1000m*1000*.25 = 250,000cd



Sorry, but I think this is not a good way to calculate the candela.

My TN31 L2 has 840 meters throw.

840x840 = 705600

705600x 0.25 = 176400 candela

But the TN31 L2 has only 90000 candela


----------



## Capolini (Sep 15, 2013)

I feel that most, if not ALL Nitecore torches are OVERPRICED!

Exception! I got the EA4 a few weeks ago for $53.00. It has the NEW/TESTED switch,so that is good and I do like the light.

If you compare the TM11,15 and 26 and what their outputs/cd to several others, the Nitecore are much more expensive.

I will give one example! The BST[Black Shadow Terminator] does not have the fancy voltage indicators ect. that Nitecore has[I know my torches and batteries so well that I can predict the voltage within .03 after an hour walk[turbo!] with the Siberian].

The BST has about the same lumens with a little more throw/cd than the TM26 for less than 1/3 the price!

I know this may not be a popular post,,that is ok, we are all entitled to the way we view things and have different perspectives!

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"

My Three favorite torches- TK-75, TK-35 and BST!
*


----------



## holylight (Sep 15, 2013)

Capolini said:


> I feel that most, if not ALL Nitecore torches are OVERPRICED!
> 
> Exception! I got the EA4 a few weeks ago for $53.00. It has the NEW/TESTED switch,so that is good and I do like the light.
> 
> ...



Same as ea4, there is place and timing to be rite to get cheap nitecore.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 15, 2013)

holylight said:


> Same as ea4, there is place and timing to be rite to get cheap nitecore.




WHAT ARE YOU DOING UP SO LATE??!! It is 4:40 AM !



Maybe in Germany!! Gutten tag! I don't know how to say night! I will have to ask my German friend, Dr. Eissler!

I got my BST for $105.00 [normally $135 to $150], TM26 about $380.00 on most websites! It is so high to begin with, that if you do get a better deal you may be lucky to get it for $300.00, maybe $280.00,,,still almost 3 times as much!

It is all personal choice. Not about right and wrong.

A TK-75 is only $180.00, half the price. It surpasses any nitecore in PBI/throw/Candela's

*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## TEEJ (Sep 15, 2013)

Capolini said:


> I feel that most, if not ALL Nitecore torches are OVERPRICED!
> 
> Exception! I got the EA4 a few weeks ago for $53.00. It has the NEW/TESTED switch,so that is good and I do like the light.
> 
> ...



LOL

I suppose if all you compare is cd and lumens, and there's nothing else about a light you consider when comparing them, you could argue that one or another is more expensive per lumen, etc.

If you also consider whether the light might run longer or shorter, still work if you drop it, has a better or worse UI, for you, than another, and so forth, its a lot harder to make an apples and apples comparison, because some things are harder to quantify and come up with a dollar per pound, or dollar per lumen, etc, type of scale.

For example, I had a DRY 3 XML that puts out more lumens per dollar than about anything else I had, so its lumen per dollar ratio was very high....which, by the above comparison plan, would make everything else over priced.

I don't consider everything else over priced though, because part of what I pay for is the quality, and the reliability of a light. I don't have a reliability per dollar scale, so, I don't have a good way to say light X is more reliable per dollar than light Y...it's more of a subjective judgement call.

A dropped DRY produces zero lumens per dollar, and a not-dropped DRY puts out an incredible lumen per dollar ratio. Which value is the one to compare to say a reliable light's output, that when dropped, keeps working?


What is the UI preference per dollar formula?


----------



## holylight (Sep 15, 2013)

Capolini said:


> WHAT ARE YOU DOING UP SO LATE??!! It is 4:40 AM !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice information. Better lights are coming out cheap is good news for me.


----------



## Capolini (Sep 16, 2013)

TEEJ said:


> LOL
> 
> I suppose if all you compare is cd and lumens, and there's nothing else about a light you consider when comparing them, you could argue that one or another is more expensive per lumen, etc.
> 
> ...



LOL!!! I don't always take the time to elaborate and write dissertations like you!

These lights I am comparing have also been RELIABLE!

So, if you or anyone else wants to spend more money for Nitecore products, that is your "Freedom of choice" . Nothing wrong with that.

One thing you DID NOT MENTION OR CONSIDER is the WEAK warranty that Nitecore has compared to some other lower cost,reliable and higher output torches!!! A warranty can be very important!:thinking:


*Ciao,,,Roberto,,,"Capo di Capo" "KEEP LIGHTING UP THE DARKNESS"*


----------



## oRAirwolf (Sep 16, 2013)

Predator507 said:


> Sorry, but I think this is not a good way to calculate the candela.
> 
> My TN31 L2 has 840 meters throw.
> 
> ...



The calculation I used is the ANSI NEMA FL-1 standard for calculating throw. You can derive the throw from the cd or the cd from the throw because they are both variations of the same equation. 



> Beam Distance
> 
> The distance in meters at which the flashlight produces a light intensity of 0.25 lux. This is not very bright, about equal to a full moon. This distance is not actually measured. Instead the value is calculated by taking the peak beam intensity measured above, dividing by 0.25 lux, and taking the square root of the result. For example, the Quark AA has a peak beam intensity of 1,622 cd. Divide this by 0.25 to get 6,488. Now take the square root to get 80.55. This agrees with the value on the packaging, which is rounded to 81 meters.


----------



## holylight (Sep 21, 2013)

Deleted.
Reason: in good faith.


----------



## holylight (Sep 21, 2013)

Deleted.
Reason: in good faith.


----------



## Fugu75 (Oct 30, 2013)

Any news on this? I need one proper light to replace my year old TK75. Other choices are Olight SR95S-UT, Supbeam X60, Olight SR96 and EagleTac MX25L2 SBT-70 with turbohead. As you can see, I have not decided yet whether to go with the flood or throw.


----------



## TurboBlaster (Nov 8, 2013)

I was ready to pull the trigger on the Olight SR95S-UT

But Nitecore is my favorite brand and I like the black minimalist look of the TM36

So I will wait


----------



## NorthernStar (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow, that HC90 head lamp realy caught my attention!oo:

I watched the Youtube clip showing it,and it looks like to have a great ui. The adjustable brightness ui looks very similar like how the infinite magnetic ring adjustment on Nitecores SRT lights works. It looks realy easy to use and i like that it has colored diods as well. 

I hope to read more specs+pics about this light, and i hope that it will be released soon!


----------



## roberta (Nov 10, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Wow, that HC90 head lamp realy caught my attention!oo:
> 
> I watched the Youtube clip showing it,and it looks like to have a great ui. The adjustable brightness ui looks very similar like how the infinite magnetic ring adjustment on Nitecores SRT lights works. It looks realy easy to use and i like that it has colored diods as well.
> 
> I hope to read more specs+pics about this light, and i hope that it will be released soon!


*+1 *:thumbsup:

Because of the Nitecore HC90 & its variable output (Hopefully similar to the SRT series), I have decided to postpone the purchase of a new 18650 powered Headlamp until we get more info....

Best Regards, 
Roberta :devil:


----------



## TurboBlaster (Nov 23, 2013)

I just noticed the new battery pack for the TM series 

Nitecore Advanced Li-ion Rechargeable Battery Pack NBP52

Around $140.00

Product page here

http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=106

Precaution says never expose to water, so I am not sure if walking in the rain with this is not possible.

I sure wish the TM36 and HC90 headlamp will be released soon. I have money burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## NorthernStar (Nov 24, 2013)

TurboBlaster said:


> I just noticed the new battery pack for the TM series
> 
> Nitecore Advanced Li-ion Rechargeable Battery Pack NBP52
> 
> ...



I have not seen any info when the TM36 is going to be released, but the release date for the HC90 seems to be 23/12/2013 according to Nitecore-france website. I was hoping for a release of both these lights before Christmas, but we might have to wait until after Christmas. I do hope that we will see an earlier release though.


----------



## y260 (Nov 24, 2013)

New Nitecore Prototype TM76! 

3,840 Lumens!
93,024 Candela!
4x XML-2!
12 Colored LED's!
Four Independent Control Rings!












:nana:


----------



## Ryp (Nov 24, 2013)

y260 said:


> New Nitecore Prototype TM76!
> 
> 3,840 Lumens!
> 93,024 Candela!
> ...


Why would you do that


----------



## y260 (Nov 24, 2013)

Ryp said:


> Why would you do that


----------



## Ryp (Nov 24, 2013)

y260 said:


>



Actually, I think the better question is: Why do you have 4 SRT7s


----------



## AngryDaddyBird (Jan 7, 2014)

Any eta on that Tm36???


----------



## Dr.444 (Jan 8, 2014)

y260 said:


> New Nitecore Prototype TM76!
> 3,840 Lumens!
> 93,024 Candela!
> 4x XML-2!
> ...



OMG , i thought this was real until is saw this smile >>> ( :nana: ) 

Damn you


----------



## ghodan (Jan 8, 2014)

Ryp said:


> Actually, I think the better question is: Why do you have 4 SRT7s



To duct-tape them together of course.
or he is a terrorist and the nsa should check him out


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jan 8, 2014)

I have been looking for a thrower with the same qualities as the TM26. Actually, just one quality, the incredible OLED display found only on the TM26. Every other light is just stone knives and bear skins. Really! 

The TM26, in my opinion, is an optical instrument, not just a flashlight. Would you take your binoculars or camera and kick them down a mountain and be pissed if they didn't focus quite right? I say, if you want a flashlight that works underwater... What the heck are you doing under water, anyway? I digress.

From the picture, that looks a lot like an NBP52 battery pack on that TM36. That pack also fits the TM26. I wonder if the TM26 battery case will fit the TM36. The first post describes the batteries for the TM36 as "4x18650." World's shortest thrower? World's longest flooder? 
And looks like the same the camera clicky-whatever crap button as on the TM26. I don't fully trust that button. Looks like the two lights would complement each other very well. 

I'd still like to get one of those new TM26's with the NBP52 battery pack while everyone is busy drooling over the new TN32. Now there's a flashlight!


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jan 16, 2014)

AngryDaddyBird said:


> Any eta on that Tm36???



I heard that it would be out within a month.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Feb 3, 2014)

Check out the new 2014 Nitecore catalog on the web. It shows the TM36 with the NBP52 battery pack. I wonder if it comes with the NBP52? Will it work with the TM26 battery case? Mini-thrower? The NBP52 batteries are in parallel configuration, so the voltage would be the same, ~4.2v.


----------



## Labrador72 (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## ven (Mar 7, 2014)

thanks for that labrador72,little undecided yet,it is certainly not a TM36 as in tiny monster its BBM36 (Bl00dy Big Monster)

Its a beast............it does appeal but it will depend on cost being honest

But i do like it,imho the bonus of the tm11/15/26 is the compactness wall of light,this is not compact so that side or bonus(what ever you want to call it) is lost.But thats just my take on it,certainly a hefty beast anyway,something like that looks like it should be throwing out 4000lm+ too again imo


----------



## kj2 (Mar 7, 2014)

ven said:


> thanks for that labrador72,little undecided yet,it is certainly not a TM36 as in tiny monster its BBM36 (Bl00dy Big Monster)
> 
> Its a beast............it does appeal but it will depend on cost being honest
> 
> But i do like it,imho the bonus of the tm11/15/26 is the compactness wall of light,this is not compact so that side or bonus(what ever you want to call it) is lost.But thats just my take on it,certainly a hefty beast anyway,something like that looks like it should be throwing out 4000lm+ too again imo


Point is, he says 1000 800lumens, so I assume he means 1800 lumens. And that not much for such a big light.


----------



## ven (Mar 7, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Point is, he says 1000 800lumens, so I assume he means 1800 lumens. And that not much for such a big light.



Totally agree,i do recall under 2000lm from previous info,i know you should not go off that,i know its a single emitter but these can push 3000lm in some lights(or not far off).
I know its not just lm,its the reflector,depth,the full package but i still think it should have more lumens for its size,after all a medium of 1800lm could still be used,high of 2500-2800lm and a turbo of ........well what ever it can be almost pushed too ...........3000/3500lm
But thats just my opinion,sure it will still sell pretty well,it may be a wait for the $199 deal for me though..............


----------



## ven (Mar 7, 2014)

I guess too ,example of the tk61 being 1000lm,so it looks like its to compete against that.

Guess advantages are running on full power with no step down,light that size should manage 2500lm min and no step down..........again imo:thumbsup:


----------



## kj75 (Mar 7, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Point is, he says 1000 800lumens, so I assume he means 1800 lumens. And that not much for such a big light.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 7, 2014)

kj75 said:


>



It does reaches 250.000cd which is nice


----------



## ven (Mar 7, 2014)

Hard to make out on pic,but it that just 1hr run time on max 1800lm,seems low considering the battery pack/body.

Does look


----------



## Bucur (Mar 8, 2014)

ven said:


> Hard to make out on pic,but it that just 1hr run time on max 1800lm,seems low considering the battery pack/body.
> 
> Does look



I downloaded the catalog and 1 hr @ 1800 lm is correct. I also wonder why. The TN32 which uses an XM-L2 claims 1.5 hr @1700 lm with only 3x18650 batteries. Shall we conclude that the SBT-70 emitter is relatively inefficient? After all, the TM36 has 8x18650 batteries... :thinking:


----------



## ven (Mar 8, 2014)

Bucur said:


> I downloaded the catalog and 1 hr @ 1800 lm is correct. I also wonder why. The TN32 which uses an XM-L2 claims 1.5 hr @1700 lm with only 3x18650 batteries. Shall we conclude that the SBT-70 emitter is relatively inefficient? After all, the TM36 has 8x18650 batteries... :thinking:



Exactly my thoughts,equivalent to 8x18650,it should actually be better as less strain per cell with it being drawn across the 8 too............

1800lm with that i would be expecting 4hrs tbh...........


----------



## MBentz (Mar 8, 2014)

According to selfbuilt's review the TN32 lasts less than 60 minutes on its highest level.


----------



## Bucur (Mar 8, 2014)

ven said:


> Exactly my thoughts,equivalent to 8x18650,it should actually be better as less strain per cell with it being drawn across the 8 too............
> 
> 1800lm with that i would be expecting 4hrs tbh...........



Can you think of another reason than just inefficiency? I tend to believe that the TM36 (or its emitter) must be offering something in return but I simply cannot reckon what. :thinking: 

The OLED display is so useful (I know because a have a TM26) that I wish I could find an excuse for making the TM36 my thrower. What can it be using all this energy for?


----------



## Bucur (Mar 8, 2014)

MBentz said:


> According to selfbuilt's review the TN32 lasts less than 60 minutes on its highest level.



Yes, 56 mins. This is down to 50% battery life, though. If official runtime claims are based on 10%, this would be closer to 1.5 hours. Nevertheless, 8 x 18650 versus 3 is such a huge difference that the TM36 must be using all this energy for something else. I am trying to figure out what. This doesn't seem to be power (lumens) or throw (lux/candela) or runtime. What can it be?


----------



## MBentz (Mar 8, 2014)

Without knowing how the eight cells are organized, all you can do is speculate.


----------



## ven (Mar 8, 2014)

MBentz said:


> Without knowing how the eight cells are organized, all you can do is speculate.




Agree,just hard to get my head around a similar run time (give 10 mins or so)on turbo to the tm26 but the tm26 has 4x leds and 2x the lumen out put..........


----------



## Bucur (Mar 8, 2014)

MBentz said:


> Without knowing how the eight cells are organized, all you can do is speculate.



According to Nitecore; the NBP52 pack that powers the TM36 is a 65Wh (8 x 2300 mAh), 3.7 V pack. I think this info suggests a parallel setup and 1 hour runtime @1800 lumens suggests 65W! If all this is true, does this mean that the TM36 runs at 17.56A? I am not good at this type of conversions/calculations. Are my deductions/conversions/calculations incorrect, or is there a mystery in the 1 hour runtime claim?


----------



## tatteredmidnight (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm having a hard time believing these numbers, considering the SR95S-UT lists 1250lm for 3hrs on 6x18650's (7800mah) with an SBT-70. I suspect a documentation error.

-- Adam


----------



## Bucur (Mar 9, 2014)

tatteredmidnight said:


> I'm having a hard time believing these numbers, considering the SR95S-UT lists 1250lm for 3hrs on 6x18650's (7800mah) with an SBT-70. I suspect a documentation error.
> 
> -- Adam



Me too... BTW, Selfbuilt measured the runtime of the SR95S-UT at Hi as 1 hour 30 mins to 50% battery life. This would be longer if he had measured down to 10%. Nitecore may be understating their own runtime, despite having pushed the SBT-70 to 1800 lumens. 

Once a manufacturer's specs are questionable, the end user is almost clueless. For example, what if the runtime is correct but the output (lumens) is not? Or, what if the capacity and/or voltage of the battery pack are incorrect? On the other hand, what if the specs are correct but there is an explanation as to where the additional energy (if there is additional energy) is going to? 

Fortunately, we are at CPF. I am almost sure that we will have the answers, some day. Until then, the TM36 will remain as a contender in my potential new thrower list. I wish it would accept 3400 mAh cells, though. A proprietary pack is a deterrent factor for me, along with 2300 mAh cells that it appears to consist of. But this OLED display is SOOO useful ....


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

Bucur said:


> I wish it would accept 3400 mAh cells, though. A proprietary pack is a deterrent factor for me, along with 2300 mAh cells that it appears to consist of. But this OLED display is SOOO useful ....



Now if the tm36 accepts the NBP52 pack which fits the tm26 and tm15,then if you own any of the latter would there not be a good chance you could use their bodies with 3400mah cells.................just thoughts:thumbsup:


----------



## Bucur (Mar 9, 2014)

ven said:


> Now if the tm36 accepts the NBP52 pack which fits the tm26 and tm15,then if you own any of the latter would there not be a good chance you could use their bodies with 3400mah cells.................just thoughts:thumbsup:



There would be, of course. Besides, 4x3400 = 13600mAh whereas 8x2300 = 18400mAh. I mean; only about 35% more juice for twice as many batteries. With newer 3600 mAh batteries, the surplus would be as low as about 28% only. The problem would be paying for the battery pack (included in the TM36 price tag). If I eventually do so, I would consider modifying it so as to obtain a 8x18650 battery carrier which is interchangeable between the TM36 and TM26.


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

Yes it would be nice to be given the choice!! maybe they have surplus NBP52 packs to get rid of because of actual cost ...........

That is the one part that does put me off the light,so hopefully nitecore will offer an alternative :thumbsup:

Would not hold breath on the 3600mah cells,wont be available any time soon.......

Also it does not work quite like that,as the 8 cells are under less "strain" as spread over 8 rather than 4 so its not as easy as double running times,could argue longer times with less draw.....However the lower mah rating of the 18650 cells in the pack off sets this anyway............could only be done accurately if same mah rating in pack as the 18650s in body.

Once the price of the tm36 comes out i will evaluate if worth purchasing or not ,from a personal perspective .


----------



## Bucur (Mar 9, 2014)

ven said:


> ... Also it does not work quite like that,as the 8 cells are under less "strain" as spread over 8 rather than 4 so its not as easy as double running times,could argue longer times with less draw.....



OK. :thumbsup:

Then again, using the TM36 with TM26 battery carrier (4x18650) would yield even shorter runtimes.


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

Bucur said:


> OK. :thumbsup:
> 
> Then again, using the TM36 with TM26 battery carrier (4x18650) would yield even shorter runtimes.




This is true,imho i prefer a more compact light and regarding the name "tiny monster" it would be more in keeping with the name again imo.

More compact(even though that head is HUGE) it would make the light shorter..........until i would have in hand it would be hard to comment further,it may help balance light again with being such a large head it may cause it to be too nose(head) heavy.

Surely though at 1800lm and 4x 3400mah cells,over 1hr run time must be achievable.........surely but again its just imo.

:twothumbs


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

Looking again at the picture of the tm36 it does look in proportion,maybe it would look quite odd with a short body..............just another thought.


There is no denying it looks a beast


----------



## Bucur (Mar 9, 2014)

ven said:


> This is true,imho i prefer a more compact light and regarding the name "tiny monster" it would be more in keeping with the name again imo.
> 
> More compact(even though that head is HUGE) it would make the light shorter..........until i would have in hand it would be hard to comment further,it may help balance light again with being such a large head it may cause it to be too nose(head) heavy.
> 
> ...



Nothing is "tiny" for sure! :laughing:

This is why I am also considering the Thrunite TN32. In terms of size and UI, it beats the TM36 in my book. In terms of interchangeable battery pack with TM26 and the OLED that I am in love with, the TM36 stands out. I am waiting for the price and an actual review of the TM36. A rewiev by Selfbuilt would be outstanding.  Not only that his reviews are always outstanding anyway, but also, a direct comparison would reveal the truth and nothing but the truth about their respective runtimes under actual and equal conditions.:bow:


----------



## ven (Mar 9, 2014)

Bucur said:


> . I am waiting for the price and an actual review of the TM36. A rewiev by Selfbuilt would be outstanding.  Not only that his reviews are always outstanding anyway, but also, a direct comparison would reveal the truth and nothing but the truth about their respective runtimes under actual and equal conditions.:bow:




+1:thumbsup:

I am weighing this thrunite tn35vn up tbh at the moment,but i do have a few nitecore lights and i do like them a lot too.
So review+cost=my decision

tm series wise i only have the tm15 and i love it............simple as that


----------



## Roger Ranger (Mar 16, 2014)

Bucur said:


> Nothing is "tiny" for sure! :laughing:
> 
> This is why I am also considering the Thrunite TN32. In terms of size and UI, it beats the TM36 in my book. In terms of interchangeable battery pack with TM26 and the OLED that I am in love with, the TM36 stands out. I am waiting for the price and an actual review of the TM36. A rewiev by Selfbuilt would be outstanding.  Not only that his reviews are always outstanding anyway, but also, a direct comparison would reveal the truth and nothing but the truth about their respective runtimes under actual and equal conditions.:bow:



Got tired of waiting for the TM36 and bought a TN32. Comparing it to my SR95S-UT: it's smaller, much better UI, nicer flood/throw balance (IMO), cheaper (much cheaper) AND uses individual 18650's. Also, I'm concerned about the voltage indication on the TM36. Since the OLED display is what sets these lights apart from all other lights, they need to produce a light with an accurate voltage indication. I think that I too will wait for a Selfbuilt review of the TM36. Will he do one, though? He never did a review on the TM26.


----------



## MBentz (Mar 16, 2014)

He will review the TM36 if Nitecore accepts his review terms and sends him one.


----------



## NorthernStar (Mar 16, 2014)

I´d like to see side by side comparison beamshots of the Nitecore TM36 and Fenix TK61,if it could be arranged by an owner to both lights!


----------



## Patt (May 20, 2014)

Fugu75 said:


> I´m a bit disappointed. Specs are almost identical to Olight SR95S-UT and that came out last year. Don't get me wrong, this certainly is a great thrower but I expected Nitecore to do more than follow the competitors with equally advanced light.



Let's wait a bit...I think Fenix will come out soon with the TK61-reflector- host with a SBT-70 for more throw + more flood...for a more "democratic" price..instead of the $500+ for a 1x LED-light..? :lolsign:


----------



## Jelle-S (May 30, 2014)

TM36 light beam, HC50 headlamp for silhouette.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/14205010471/








TM36, all most 400 meters between us and the treeline in the back.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/14021618229







TM36 light beam and EAX for the tree back light.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jelle-s/14055777185


----------



## thedoc007 (May 30, 2014)

Awesome photos. Informative and simply gorgeous!


----------



## ven (May 30, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Awesome photos. Informative and simply gorgeous!




+1 to what the doc said,awesome:twothumbs


----------



## kj2 (May 30, 2014)

Nice pics  But how long was the exposure time?


----------



## Jelle-S (May 30, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Nice pics  But how long was the exposure time?



Thanks, 30 seconds exposure, but exposure time is just one of many factors of how a photo will look like.


----------



## JoeAsheville (May 31, 2014)

VERY nice photography. Really enjoy the perspective and the contrasts, especially with the soft night sky at what looks like either sunset or the break of dawn.


----------



## Jelle-S (May 31, 2014)

JoeAsheville said:


> VERY nice photography. Really enjoy the perspective and the contrasts, especially with the soft night sky at what looks like either sunset or the break of dawn.



Thank you. But no it was around 1 at night, here in the Netherlands you dont have really dark places, what you see is so called 'light pollution' from a town in the distance, in a way a real shame but it can look nice indeed.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 6, 2014)

TM36 now available at HKe  US$499.95


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah, that is WAY too much. I wanted to love this light, but that price is ridiculous.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 6, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Yeah, that is WAY too much. I wanted to love this light, but that price is ridiculous.


Indeed, when calculated to the prices here. The TM36 will be €100 (or $100) more than the SR95(S)-UT) or X6.


----------



## JoeAsheville (Jun 6, 2014)

Agreed. Perhaps that is a "sucker" price to capture early adopters...?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 6, 2014)

Maybe, but it is not a good sign. The TM26 opened up at $400, and it has four LEDs, and twice the brightness, and pioneered the OLED, as far as I know. There is no reason I can see that the TM36 should be that much more. Might still pick it up way down the line, when good sales start running, but I'm disappointed in Nitecore. That pricing just kills it. 

It is strange, too, that Nitecore's own website still does not list the TM36 at all. It lists the Digichargers, and I can't find those in stock anywhere, but the TM36 is available, and it isn't listed. Go figure.


----------



## ven (Jun 6, 2014)

Agree very much $500 is ridiculous for me,if closer to $300-$350 (which is still a lot imho) i may have been tempted. They will sell...............a few but imo could have sold many more.

So until price drops significantly or voucher codes i am out.............and by that time no doubt other similar options will be available anyway.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 6, 2014)

ven said:


> Agree very much $500 is ridiculous for me,if closer to $300-$350 (which is still a lot imho) i may have been tempted. They will sell...............a few but imo could have sold many more.
> 
> So until price drops significantly or voucher codes i am out.............and by that time no doubt other similar options will be available anyway.



Its hard to justify even $300 for a 260k cd spot light when there are other options out there that have double the cd for that price range. (IE: Vinh) 

That said, I do have a TM26, and like the display...but I won mine, I didn't buy it. I'm REALLY happy I won it though...its a really sweet light.


----------



## ven (Jun 6, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> Its hard to justify even $300 for a 260k cd spot light when there are other options out there that have double the cd for that price range. (IE: Vinh)
> 
> That said, I do have a TM26, and like the display...but I won mine, I didn't buy it. I'm REALLY happy I won it though...its a really sweet light.



Yes true,i was trying to be a little kind with the OLED and battery pack,not to mention the size and no doubt heft of the light. I do like nitecore in general,do like the tm series of which i have the tm15.iirc i paid around the $180-$190 mark for it which is worth it for that light imo. The tm26 is a mini beast no doubt,can certainly see $300 in that light,$400 of original price i could not hence not getting one at the time.

See what happens in due time,if they dont sell they will have to drop the price some............


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 7, 2014)

Is the TM36 available now? Also in the Netherlands Europe?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 7, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Is the TM36 available now? Also in the Netherlands Europe?



Not yet.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jun 7, 2014)

ven said:


> Yes true,i was trying to be a little kind with the OLED and battery pack,not to mention the size and no doubt heft of the light. I do like nitecore in general,do like the tm series of which i have the tm15.iirc i paid around the $180-$190 mark for it which is worth it for that light imo. The tm26 is a mini beast no doubt,can certainly see $300 in that light,$400 of original price i could not hence not getting one at the time.
> 
> See what happens in due time,if they dont sell they will have to drop the price some............



The battery pack, which you CAN buy right now, is ~$140. Made of 8x2300mAh 18650s. Which only gives you ~35% more power than 4x3400mAh 18650's. I'm sure that the TM26 battery pack will work. May have to use some high amp batteries for turbo.


----------



## ven (Jun 7, 2014)

Would not surprise me Roger if nitecore are using stock up of the battery packs from lack of sales, due to the original cost.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 7, 2014)

8x 2300mah?? What are they thinking...Should be at least 2900 these days.


----------



## dazed1 (Jun 7, 2014)

WOW what a way to waste money.

Very bulky, 6x cells instead of 3/4x, heavy, and yet almost the same performance as TN32, for 1/3 of the price. Auto skip.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 7, 2014)

kj2 said:


> 8x 2300mah?? What are they thinking...Should be at least 2900 these days.



As real 3600 mah cells are out, I'd say at least 3,400 mah would be a better starting point.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Released; http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=107#.U5WFzdIW1og


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 9, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Released; http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=107#.U5WFzdIW1og



The cd is now rated at 310,000, for an ANSI 1,100 meters of throw.

I think that's one of the strongest throwing unmodified/mass production LED lights now. 

I also noticed the OLEAD display includes the range in meters of throw at the output setting, the first time I've seen that. Of course, its throw to 0.25 lux, but hey, its a first just the same.

They claim the battery pack is a 65 Wh unit....which would be at least ~ like five 3400 mah 18650s for example...a pretty good supply of go go juice.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 9, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Released; http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=107#.U5WFzdIW1og



kj2 please, you have to let me be first sometimes


----------



## kj2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Ryp said:


> kj2 please, you have to let me be first sometimes



Sorry 

Wished it was a bit cheaper, because I do like the looks of it and the specs.. 1100 meters.. Wauw!


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 9, 2014)

TEEJ said:


> The cd is now rated at 310,000, for an ANSI 1,100 meters of throw.
> 
> I think that's one of the strongest throwing unmodified/mass production LED lights now.
> 
> ...



I wish they had gone with higher capacity cells too...but eight cells will give more than twice the runtime of four cells, all else being equal. As we know, the lighter the current draw per cell, the higher the actual watt-hours you can get out of a cell. 

I don't think the TM36 would work very well at all with a shorter battery pack. The head is pretty darn massive, so you need that length to balance out the light. No complaints there, although the TM moniker is a bit of a stretch.

I want to get it - I absolutely love the OLED, and am a big fan of Nitecore in general - but the price is not workable. Really don't know what they were thinking. Once it comes down a bit, I'll start looking at acquiring one. But for now, I can wait.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jelle-S said:


> Thanks, 30 seconds exposure, but exposure time is just one of many factors of how a photo will look like.



Congrats Jelle!:twothumbs
Dutch pics on Nitecore homepage!


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 10, 2014)

I really not understand, why fenix not come out with a 300.000 cd light.

Why did they not make the TK61 with 300.000 cd?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> I really not understand, why fenix not come out with a 300.000 cd light.
> 
> Why did they not make the TK61 with 300.000 cd?



How many do you expect there will be sold? Fenix aims towards the general market, and with some specialty lights.
Nitecore also uses a completely different led. I'm sure Fenix has the capability to make a light just as the TM36, but I doubt they will make one anytime soon.

Olight had the SR95UT a year before Fenix came with the TK61.


----------



## dazed1 (Jun 10, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> I really not understand, why fenix not come out with a 300.000 cd light.
> 
> Why did they not make the TK61 with 300.000 cd?



You dont understand how marketing works.

They sell 1000 lm 170.000 cd light, then the next is 1300lm, 250.000cd, then the next is 1600lm 320.000 cd + (not sure if that is correct ain't matter) and so on. If they sell you now 300.000 cd they wont have options for upgrade and milking


----------



## ghodan (Jun 10, 2014)

Official page:
http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=107#.U5dRZihiK70


----------



## kj2 (Jun 10, 2014)

ghodan said:


> Official page:
> http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=107#.U5dRZihiK70


uhmm.. see post #107 :thinking:


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 10, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> You dont understand how marketing works.
> 
> They sell 1000 lm 170.000 cd light, then the next is 1300lm, 250.000cd, then the next is 1600lm 320.000 cd + (not sure if that is correct ain't matter) and so on. If they sell you now 300.000 cd they wont have options for upgrade and milking



Its more complicated than that actually. Its more about what the COMPETITION is selling. They have no vested interest in holding back a better version of their product if you might simply buy a competitor's offering instead.

Its more of an arms race than a marketing ploy to make you buy progressive upgrades.

The progressive upgrades are to keep up with/get a leg up on the competition.


Remember, these things are made in runs, so if you make 100,000 of a light, and, by the time they reach the marketplace, your competition has ones just like it but with a few more lumens...people buy the 820 lumen one over the 800 lumen one....and you are stuck with 100,000 paperweights you'll need to unload at a loss/lower profit, etc....to get rid of them.


If a maker has a loyal following, they don't need to improve, and they can sell products with inferior specs and their customer base will buy them anyway. This works great with a large base, but, if the base ages/leaves the market...it will not grow new customers, and, it will, over time, lose market share to more competitive products. A comapny can only rest on its laurels for so long.

Then, even they will start to add features/performance back to catch up to or even pass the competition, depending on what they feel is needed to once again grow their marketshare....or, continue to wither and eventually, die.


----------



## SamSerious (Jun 11, 2014)

I really like the design of this thing - the more futuristic and military, the better 
I wonder if it is its HUGE price tag worth though, as *the TN32 costs 145€ (196$) in Germany and the TM36 499€(675$) O_O
*
I really thought about buying the TN32 because of its huge throw before finding this beefy thing, but i hate the "streamline design" of its body. It's a frickin' flashlight and no racing car, it doesnt need to be streamlined or with airbigs, it just needs a "manly" design :naughty: and some good knurling (yeah, dear Maglite folks, knurling, ever heard of that before?) and a display could really come in handy.


Damn those Nitecore news, its beautiful :kiss:, but sooooo expensive


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 11, 2014)

Just give it a little time - the TM26 was pretty heavily discounted within a couple months. And available for half off in well under a year. Nitecore definitely did price it too high, but that will change.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 11, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Just give it a little time - the TM26 was pretty heavily discounted within a couple months. And available for half off in well under a year. Nitecore definitely did price it too high, but that will change.



Half off?? Well not where I live. Still around €400 here for the TM26. Damn MAP-rules!


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 11, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Half off?? Well not where I live. Still around €400 here for the TM26. Damn MAP-rules!



It was on Fasttech for $240 or $250 within a few months...eventually went up again. Was $200 for a while at Illumination Supply (on sale), and they ship internationally. If you stay tuned, I'm sure this one will be on sale on some point too, and it might be more manageable then.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 11, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> It was on Fasttech for $240 or $250 within a few months...eventually went up again. Was $200 for a while at Illumination Supply (on sale), and they ship internationally. If you stay tuned, I'm sure this one will be on sale on some point too, and it might be more manageable then.


Can order from China but then I risk customs-fees. Probably it still will be cheaper then, but than comes the possible problem; what if it's faulty..
But I see this a lot, also with other products. Prices of products go down everywhere, except here in the EU.


----------



## TomaChan (Jun 11, 2014)

Ladies & gentlemen, my TM36 arrive this morning and charging up now. :naughty:


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 12, 2014)

TomaChan said:


> Ladies & gentlemen, my TM36 arrive this morning and charging up now. :naughty:



I'm jealous. Let us know what you think of it, please!


----------



## badmanners (Jun 13, 2014)

I have been playing with a TM36 and comparing to an Olight SR95S UT in my office. I haven't done any comparisons outside yet but the TM36 seems to have pretty comparable performance to the Olight.

The extra beam intensity and lumens are not that easy to spot.

The TM36 does have some nice features that the Olight lacks, mostly with it's screen features.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jun 13, 2014)

My big question: Does the TM36 work with the TM26 battery holder? Maybe use some high amp batteries? Very curious to know.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 13, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> My big question: Does the TM36 work with the TM26 battery holder? Maybe use some high amp batteries? Very curious to know.



I don't see why it wouldn't. The NBP52 pack works on the TM26. So unless they deliberately designed a feature to prevent using the TM36 without the battery pack, it SHOULD fit and work fine. Would be nice for someone to confirm this, though.


----------



## Timothybil (Jun 14, 2014)

The TM36 *COMES WITH* the NBP52 as its power source, which I understand is eight 18650 2300 ma Lions. The included charger is rated at 2A, and there is an optional 4A charger available for faster recharging (probably at some minor capacity degradation over time [help me out here battery experts!]). You would have to check with Nitecore to see if an auto charger is available.

If you need more info, here is the Nitecore TM36 page: (I think this is allowed) 
http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=107#.U5zQybHN78c


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 14, 2014)

Timothybil said:


> The TM36 *COMES WITH* the NBP52 as its power source...



Yes, we know. Roger Ranger was asking if you could take out the battery pack, and use it with the other TM battery tube and individual cells.


----------



## Timothybil (Jun 15, 2014)

I don't see why not. If the NbP52 will work on the TM11, 15, & 26, which use discrete cells, there should be no reason why those battery sections couldn't be used on the TM36. But I don't know if Nitecore sells those components by themselves, so unless you already have one of the other TMs to swap with, where would you get one?

On a related topic, if you want to use the NBP52 on a TM11, Nitecore will sell you a charger by itself, even though it doesn't appear on the products page as an accessory, since the NBP52 as a separate item does not come with a charger. (I asked. Even though it is highly unlikely that I would ever get one for my TM11, I wanted to know if I could.)


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 15, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't. The NBP52 pack works on the TM26. So unless they deliberately designed a feature to prevent using the TM36 without the battery pack, it SHOULD fit and work fine. Would be nice for someone to confirm this, though.





Timothybil said:


> I don't see why not. If the NbP52 will work on the TM11, 15, & 26, which use discrete cells, there should be no reason why those battery sections couldn't be used on the TM36. But I don't know if Nitecore sells those components by themselves, so unless you already have one of the other TMs to swap with, where would you get one?



Yep, we are in agreement.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jun 15, 2014)

The battery pack from the TM26 will make the TM36 270 grams lighter and 3-1/4" shorter. I THINK the problem will be with the amp rating of the 3400mAh capacity batteries available. With 4 batteries in parallel, rather than the 8 that you have in the NBP52, you may need to use the lower capacity, high amp batteries, such as the 2000mAh Samsung INR18650-20R's, which will probably give lousy run times.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 15, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> The battery pack from the TM26 will make the TM36 270 grams lighter and 3-1/4" shorter. I THINK the problem will be with the amp rating of the 3400mAh capacity batteries available. With 4 batteries in parallel, rather than the 8 that you have in the NBP52, you may need to use the lower capacity, high amp batteries, such as the 2000mAh Samsung INR18650-20R's, which will probably give lousy run times.



Panasonic NCR18650BD is pretty new. 10A rating (continuous) and 3200mAh. So you wouldn't have to give up that much capacity. Around 47 Wh with four of those, versus the 65 Wh of the pack. I still think the bigger issue is holding onto the light. That head is huge, and quite heavy compared to most lights. Without a long tube, I think it would be extremely awkward and tiring to hold.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jun 15, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Panasonic NCR18650BD is pretty new. 10A rating (continuous) and 3200mAh. So you wouldn't have to give up that much capacity. Around 47 Wh with four of those, versus the 65 Wh of the pack. I still think the bigger issue is holding onto the light. That head is huge, and quite heavy compared to most lights. Without a long tube, I think it would be extremely awkward and tiring to hold.



In my last post, I almost said that battery technology needs to catch up. Looks like it has. (That was quick!) You may be right about the balance being thrown off. I used an NBP52 on my TM26. I thought that it made the light rather clunky. However, all of this is conjecture. The day after the TM36's arrive, we'll know for sure.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 15, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> In my last post, I almost said that battery technology needs to catch up. Looks like it has. (That was quick!) You may be right about the balance being thrown off. I used an NBP52 on my TM26. I thought that it made the light rather clunky. However, all of this is conjecture. The day after the TM36's arrive, we'll know for sure.



TM26, ballpark 630 grams with four 18650s. TM36, 1344 grams with battery pack. NBP52 is 565 grams. 1344-565 is 779 grams for just the head of the TM36.

I agree that the pack is totally unnecessary with the TM26. But those numbers seem pretty clear...the TM36, without the battery pack, is definitely going to be a VERY uneven weight distribution, with most of the weight toward the head. Not a good recipe for long term comfort.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jun 16, 2014)

The 3500L TM26 is one of my favorite lights. So, a while back, I bought the 3800L model with an NBP52. Because the voltage reading was off by +0.12, I had to return the light. Because the voltage indication is a factor in the runtime and charge remaining indications, they were thrown off, by a good amount. Before we start shelling out $499 for the TM36, we should confirm that Nitecore has dealt with this issue. The SR95S-UT is built like a tank, and goes for $150 less than the TM36. However, how the heck did Nitecore squeeze 1800L out of the SBT-70 emitter??? Gotta get me one!


----------



## kj2 (Jun 16, 2014)

Video in German.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 16, 2014)

Not again!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 16, 2014)

Another light I just can`t understand...why didn`t they go with a MT-G2???? Seems like it would have been the wiser choice...unless there is something I`m just not getting....
Maybe it`s just all about throw?


----------



## Ryp (Jun 16, 2014)

You pretty much answered your own question.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 16, 2014)

Badbeams3 said:


> ...why didn`t they go with a MT-G2???? Seems like it would have been the wiser choice...unless there is something I`m just not getting....
> Maybe it`s just all about throw?



It is about throw. The MT-G2 might have given 50% more lumens, but it would have made it a much less capable light at long range. And Nitecore already has a couple floody lights in the TM series.


----------



## y260 (Jun 16, 2014)

At first I didn't understand why the TM36 was included in the TM "tiny monster" series, but the way it is marketed on their website sort of makes sense. They call it the "world's smallest rechargeable LED searchlight". In that sense, it is a tiny monster compared to the idea of a "searchlight".


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2014)

In German.


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 17, 2014)

kj2 said:


> In German.




This will be my next light, cant wait order it. You want this light too, kj2?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> This will be my next light, cant wait order it. You want this light too, kj2?


want it, can't afford it.


----------



## dazed1 (Jun 17, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> This will be my next light, cant wait order it. You want this light too, kj2?



Keep your money, and send your TK61 to Vinhn, for 1/3 of the price, you will have light with 70% more throw, much longer runtimes, much less heavier, less bulky, less heat, less weight. Its a no brainer if you ask me.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> Keep your money, and send your TK61 to Vinhn, for 1/3 of the price, you will have light with 70% more throw, much longer runtimes, much less heavier, less bulky, less heat, less weight. Its a no brainer if you ask me.


I prefer to keep my light stock and with warranty. And customs-fees aren't making it cheaper.


----------



## kj75 (Jun 17, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> This will be my next light, cant wait order it. You want this light too, kj2?



You can pick it up in Germany...So you can have it this evening


----------



## dazed1 (Jun 17, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I prefer to keep my light stock and with warranty. And customs-fees aren't making it cheaper.



If you are like me customs fees are *not always* problem. Just tell the seller to add 1/3 of the real price = done 

Anyway, i would get the TN32 if you want stock, 1/2 of the price, and only 60.000 CD less throw.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> If you are like me customs fees are *not always* problem. Just tell the seller to add 1/3 of the real price = done
> 
> Anyway, i would get the TN32 if you want stock, 1/2 of the price, and only 60.000 CD less throw.


but I'm not like you


----------



## RemcoM (Jun 17, 2014)

kj2 said:


> I prefer to keep my light stock and with warranty. And customs-fees aren't making it cheaper.



Only your opinion....

...Is the difference when you step from high to turbomode of your TK61, enough to say.....wow, thats alot of difference, so that you can say, its clearly much brighter than your TK75?

In my opinion ,its not that much brighter...a bit dissapointing. I buy the TM36, muucchh brighter, and muuch more cd.

Some others i know, who also have a TK75, and a TK61, are saying, that the difference of intensity (hotspot) is not that big, so they are dissapointed in the light.

I can only say, send it to vinh, for those, who find that the stock TK61 is underpowered.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 17, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> Keep your money, and send your TK61 to Vinhn, for 1/3 of the price, you will have light with 70% more throw...



This is not correct. First, the TK61vn will be more than one-third of the price.

Second, assuming specs are correct, the TM36 is 310kcd. 

Sqrt(310000) * 2 = 1113 meters of throw and change for the TM36.
Sqrt(598000) * 2 = 1546 meters of throw and change for the TK61vn. (This is the number selfbuilt got, yours may be higher or lower)

This means the TK61vn has about 39% more throw, not 70%. Nor is this the only difference...I don't buy a light just because it is the brightest, or the throw king. I buy a light because I like it, and want to use it. The TM36 is heavier and larger, but this means it can handle the heat better. The TM36 has a different interface, one I personally like. The TM36 has the OLED, which I LOVE. 

It is ALWAYS a matter of preference. You can explain why YOU don't want it, but when you start telling OTHER people what to do with THEIR money, you are not being very helpful.

And that is MY opinion.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> This is not correct. First, the TK61vn will be more than one-third of the price.
> 
> Second, assuming specs are correct, the TM36 is 310kcd.
> 
> ...


that oled is a nice feature indeed


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jun 17, 2014)

I have used my hands rough for the last 45 years. (61) The callous on my right thumb pad reduces its sensitivity. Causes problems when using the TM26 "camera button". Not always sensitive enough to feel the 1/2 clicks. I prefer the magnetic control ring used on the Thrunite TN series. Love that OLED display!


----------



## dazed1 (Jun 17, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> This is not correct. First, the TK61vn will be more than one-third of the price.
> 
> Second, assuming specs are correct, the TM36 is 310kcd.
> 
> ...



The price difference is correct. Because he already have TK61. He wont buy the whole unit.

About the throw, you are correct, i forgot that double cd is not around double throw, my bad. AFAIK it was 4x cd when you get around double throw right? i'm not telling what they should do, i suggest, i never said NEVER buy the TM36....i said its not worth it, that does not mean, i say people should never buy it


----------



## Badbeams3 (Jun 17, 2014)

I also love the OLED info display. I`m just not into thrower lights, preferring a traditional mix of throw/spill. And the price is out of my range as well. But I do like the looks of this light....


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 19, 2014)

Vinh's take on the TM36 is up!


----------



## y260 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## kj2 (Jun 19, 2014)

y260 said:


>



It is that I dislike battery-packs, otherwise it had gone straight on the wish-list


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jun 19, 2014)

Will SOMEONE please screw the TM26 battery pack onto their TM36 and post a picture? You can leave out the batteries, if you are worried about frying the electronics. Please?
Thanks,
Roger

P.S. I want it for my EDC. Yes, I'm quite large.

(kidding)


----------



## Ryp (Jun 19, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> Will SOMEONE please screw the TM26 battery pack onto their TM36 and post a picture?


----------



## ven (Jun 20, 2014)

Congrats y260 on your beast .What are your impressions please,worth the money,amazing performance etc:thumbsup:


----------



## y260 (Jun 21, 2014)

ven said:


> Congrats y260 on your beast .What are your impressions please,worth the money,amazing performance etc:thumbsup:



First impressions for ven 

Size/Durability
It's a big light, no doubt about it. But it's also very "solid". What I mean is that it feels like one big piece of metal. And so there's no weak points to speak of... even the cooling fins are fairly thick.

The OLED seems to be strategically placed where it is shielded by the upper cooling fins, so you don't really need to worry about physical impact on the screen. In general it seems like you could really put this light through a beating, and it would be fine. Of course that's not something _*I*_ would do, it's just too nice to be used and abused like a normal flashlight 

Performance/UI
This thing is all about throw. It has a very tight hotspot and extra-large spill. In a throw-dependent situation, I don't see how this would ever disappoint... It isn't pumping out an "extreme" amount of lumens (compared to an MT-G2 light or multi-emitter light), but it's no slouch and I would argue that at 1,800 lumens, any practical lighting need would be more than satisfied.

UI is good. Fitting multiple modes into a single switch can be wonky, but I feel that Nitecore has a fairly well developed system. Half-press gets the low "daily" modes, and full-press gets the full 1,800 lumens. 

As for the switch "sensitivity", I now feel two clear detents between half and full press. With the TM26, sometimes I'd mean to get a lower mode and end up burning my face off. I don't see that happening with the TM36. Having said that, you still need to firmly click if you want to turn the TM36 on/off. If you sort-of-kinda press the button it will flash low mode or do other weird things. 

You can still lock-out the light physically with a quarter twist of the battery pack.

Battery Pack/Price
Here's the way I see it. With the TM36, Nitecore has taken the guesswork out of buying batteries. They include a single pack of what is reported to be 8x 18650 batteries. How they are arranged, or actual mAh capacity is sort of unknown, but it is reasonable to suspect that the TM36 should work perfectly with the supplied battery pack.

Maybe an empty 4x battery carrier would have suited the "tiny" in TM a bit more appropriately, but then I don't think the "stock" world of flashlights is 100% ready for the IMR and high-drain chemistry batteries that the SBT-70 emitter would probably require.

In terms of price specifically, I like to look at it like I'm receiving two different products. The NBP52 battery pack and the TM36 head. The battery pack on its own is $139 on Amazon. So if we subtract the TM36 MSRP $499 from the battery pack price $139, we get $360. So, $360 is really the cost of the TM36 head. With TM26/15/11 packages, the head is pretty much what you're paying for. But with the TM36, you're paying for the head and the battery pack as a package.

But that's all just one way to look at it. And remember I'm biased because I already have the light 

I'm gonna get out there and use the light right now and hopefully take some beamshots. There's a mountain by my house that is begging to be lit up


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 21, 2014)

y260 said:


> They include a single pack of what is reported to be 8x 18650 batteries. How they are arranged, or actual mAh capacity is sort of unknown, but it is reasonable to suspect that the TM36 should work perfectly with the supplied battery pack.



I just have one correction. We know the NBP52 is 8*2300mAh 18650 cells. We know the total capacity is around 65Wh (math dictates 66-68Wh, depending on whether you use 3.6 or 3.7 volts as the nominal voltage, so they are leaving a little room for error). 

Thanks for your impressions! Very useful information.


----------



## Patt (Jun 21, 2014)

_Way too expensive...for that price I'll buy TK61vn + TK75vnKT .... _:thumbsup:_ _


----------



## dazed1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Patt said:


> _Way too expensive...for that price I'll buy TK61vn + TK75vnKT .... _:thumbsup:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you, y260. Nice first impressions review.


----------



## y260 (Jun 21, 2014)

y260 said:


> I'm gonna get out there and use the light right now and hopefully take some beamshots. There's a mountain by my house that is begging to be lit up



So it turns out a Galaxy S4 phone doesn't produce great night time images...but here go:

Vostro BK-FA02:







TM36:






These pictures completely cut out the spill of both lights, which were very present in real life. But you can see how the Vostro's floody MT-G2 emitter compares to the TM36's much more throwy SBT-70.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 21, 2014)

Patt said:


> _Way too expensive...for that price I'll buy TK61vn + TK75vnKT .... _:thumbsup:



You guys crack me up. Some of you have thousands of dollars worth of flashlights, but the idea of this one for $500 dollars that includes a substantial battery pack just seems 'too much'. 

Yeah, I'm jealous, and Vinh has some very gratifying lights for $150 and up, no denying. 

Just a little while ago I priced what it would take to get the TM26 that I own now; a 3500 lumen, XML (not L2) Nitecore TM26 and the Nitecore battery pack they sell: ~$520


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jun 21, 2014)

KITROBASKIN said:


> You guys crack me up. Some of you have thousands of dollars worth of flashlights, but the idea of this one for $500 dollars that includes a substantial battery pack just seems 'too much'.
> 
> Yeah, I'm jealous, and Vinh has some very gratifying lights for $150 and up, no denying.
> 
> Just a little while ago I priced what it would take to get the TM26 that I own now; a 3500 lumen, XML (not L2) Nitecore TM26 and the Nitecore battery pack they sell: ~$520



Sorry, but..
Andrew and Amanda 3800L w/NBP52. On Amazon. I guess I'm not allowed to quote the price. It's a lot less than $520. Sorry.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 21, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> Sorry, but..
> Andrew and Amanda 3800L w/NBP52. On Amazon. I guess I'm not allowed to quote the price. It's a lot less than $520. Sorry.



Nah, don't be sorry. Are you talking about a new unit? Cause that is what I was looking at.

EDIT: I looked at Amazon-- good deal on the XML2 TM26.


----------



## TomElf (Jun 30, 2014)

I got a TM36 here from a friend. In my PVC lightbox, I measured 1,928 lumens at 30 secs, and measured 350 kcd taken at 5 meters. I believe my meter and lightbox match up well with rdrfronty's measurements - mainly because we use the same exact lightbox design built by the same guy, and my light meter match's up to his readings comparing the same flashlights. These #'s are of course higher then the specs, and my #'s have been higher than selfbuilt's #'s in the past for the same lights. Not sure if NiteCore is traditionally more conservative or not with their specs.


----------



## ven (Jul 1, 2014)

Thank you y260 for the feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 2, 2014)

Some questions about the TM36.

1 Why is it, that i read different specifications about the TM36? 1000 lumens, and, later 1800 lumens?

1000 meters reach, and later 1100 meters reach? 

2 It looks like, that the reflector of the TM36 is not deeper and bigger than the fenix TK61....but why is it that it has much more throw?

3 On Taschenlampenforum, i read a ansimeasure of a person, that measures only 160 Kcd, instead of 310 Kcd, why is this?

Any measurements here about the Kcd, cd number?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 2, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Why is it, that i read different specifications about the TM36? 1000 lumens, and, later 1800 lumens?
> 
> 1000 meters reach, and later 1100 meters reach?



Some of the numbers you are quoting were preliminary, released long before the light was in production. They often change on the official release.



RemcoM said:


> It looks like, that the reflector of the TM36 is not deeper and bigger than the fenix TK61....but why is it that it has much more throw?



Size is not the only issue. If a reflector is more efficient, or simply better designed, or both, it can out-throw a larger reflector.

The LED is the bigger reason, though. The SBT-70 emitter has a round emitter shape, rather than the square surface of the XM-L2. This makes it inherently easier to focus, and therefore a better thrower than a stock XM-L2. Of course, it also offers many more lumens. 1800 vs. 1000 with the TK61. That by itself would explain most of the gains.



RemcoM said:


> On Taschenlampenforum, i read a ansimeasure of a person, that measures only 160 Kcd, instead of 310 Kcd, why is this?
> 
> Any measurements here about the Kcd, cd number?



That sounds like either a defective light, or a very poor testing setup. There is no way a light this large and powerful would only do 160kcd.

rdrfronty and tom elf have both tested the TM36 at around 1950 lumens max, and around 350kcd. Vinh found an even higher candela rating, with his cheap meter. The fact that their numbers are consistent tell me that it isn't a fluke. Nitecore seems to have delivered with this light (as you would hope, for the price).


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 2, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Some of the numbers you are quoting were preliminary, released long before the light was in production. They often change on the official release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I go order the TM36,

Its alot of money, but i was always asking and whining for a 200 plus kcd light, this is over 300Kcd, and will outthrow all carhighbeams.

So this light can deliver all i want.


----------



## Ryp (Jul 2, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> and will outthrow all carhighbeams



Here we go again...


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 2, 2014)

Does the TM36 have the same cd number/throw as the Polarion PH50?

Just ordered the light. Then i have some beasts of lights, The Fenix TK75 2600/2900 lumen, fenix RC40, fenx TK61, and the Olight X6 Marauder.


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 5, 2014)

Nobody?


----------



## charlieplanb (Jul 5, 2014)

:lolsign:


Ryp said:


> Here we go again...


----------



## ErrolRS (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks Y260 for the brief review of the TM36. Hopefully Selfbuilt will do a full review at some point. I have a SR95S-UT so I cannot justify spending $500 for this one although I do like the OLED display. I wonder how the display would handle the heat if left on turbo setting for any length of time. Also a shame it does not come with a nice case like the Olight. I believe the TM36 uses 18650 2300mAh batteries in 8P1S configuration ie 3.7V 18.4Ah. I should point out the reflector of the TM36 looks remarkably similar to the SR95S-UT. I would like to see them side by side.


----------



## y260 (Jul 10, 2014)

ErrolRS said:


> I wonder how the display would handle the heat if left on turbo setting for any length of time.



The TM26 had the same kind of OLED screen and it ran much hotter than the TM36, so I expect the OLED to work as it should.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jul 10, 2014)

With theTM26, there were some issues with the accuracy of the OLED display's voltage indication. It should be accurate to within +/-0.01 volts. Anyone compare battery voltage to the OLED reading using a multi-meter? Anyone try using the TM36 with the TM26 battery pack?


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 10, 2014)

ErrolRS said:


> Thanks Y260 for the brief review of the TM36. Hopefully Selfbuilt will do a full review at some point. I have a SR95S-UT so I cannot justify spending $500 for this one although I do like the OLED display. I wonder how the display would handle the heat if left on turbo setting for any length of time. Also a shame it does not come with a nice case like the Olight. I believe the TM36 uses 18650 2300mAh batteries in 8P1S configuration ie 3.7V 18.4Ah. I should point out the reflector of the TM36 looks remarkably similar to the SR95S-UT. I would like to see them side by side.



But the TM36 throws further than the Olight SR95S UT?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jul 10, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> With theTM26, there were some issues with the accuracy of the OLED display's voltage indication. It should be accurate to within +/-0.01 volts. Anyone compare battery voltage to the OLED reading using a multi-meter? Anyone try using the TM36 with the TM26 battery pack?




Most inexpensive multimeters aren't accurate to within +/_0.01 volt.

I've sent brand new Fluke bench-top meters back because they failed our internal calibration requirements. I'm sure that they were fine when they left the factory since they came with a certificate of calibration, but they shifted during transportation. 

Here's the spec sheet for a Fluke 179 multimeter.


Specifications
Voltage DC*Accuracy**± (0.09% + 2)
Max. resolution0.1 mV
Maximum1000 V

* Accuracies are best accuracies for each function

The OLED display is just a rough reference as to the condition of the light and batteries. At the end of the day, the light is a hand held piece of equipment subject to bumps and bruises, and inherently won't hold to a calibration standard.


----------



## ErrolRS (Jul 10, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> But the TM36 throws further than the Olight SR95S UT?



Yes but you would not be able to distinguish the difference between the two flashlights which can only be seen with a lux meter. From Selfbuilt SR95S-UT review, output estimated at 1450 Lumens and 1019m throw.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jul 10, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> Most inexpensive multimeters aren't accurate to within +/_0.01 volt.
> 
> I've sent brand new Fluke bench-top meters back because they failed our internal calibration requirements. I'm sure that they were fine when they left the factory since they came with a certificate of calibration, but they shifted during transportation.
> 
> ...



Why, those lying dogs at Nitecore! How dare they print this in their TM26 user manual!

Note 2: After loading batteries, “NITECORE” will be displayed on the OLED screen for 2.5 seconds followed by battery voltage (accurate to 0.01V) after which the TM26 will enter into standby mode.

That will teach me to trust them!
(Thanks for the correction.)


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry,
That was pissy of me. Bad mood.
Here's my experience with a 3800L TM26:
(First of all, I do not believe that the OLED display on the TM26 will read over 4.20v)
Charged 4 cells on an i4 charger, read 4.18v on the multi-meter.
Installed cells in 3800L TM26, OLED READING 4.20v. (Have never seen higher reading on either of my TM26's. Please correct me on this, you TM26 owners out there.)
Ran light at 540(?) lumens for ~1 hour before OLED reading dropped to 4.19v.
Removed batteries and checked with multi-meter. Reading 4.08v on multi- meter.
Concluded that OLED display was reading ~0.12v high. 
After further testing, sent light and NBP52 back.

What do you think?


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 11, 2014)

ErrolRS said:


> Yes but you would not be able to distinguish the difference between the two flashlights which can only be seen with a lux meter. From Selfbuilt SR95S-UT review, output estimated at 1450 Lumens and 1019m throw.



But the TM36 has 310 kcd, and the olight SR95S UT 250 kcd, so that must be visible to the eye, isnt it?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jul 11, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> Why, those lying dogs at Nitecore! How dare they print this in their TM26 user manual!
> 
> Note 2: After loading batteries, “NITECORE” will be displayed on the OLED screen for 2.5 seconds followed by battery voltage (accurate to 0.01V) after which the TM26 will enter into standby mode.
> 
> ...



No offense taken.

In 30 plus years working in the aerospace field, I've come to take manufacturers spec sheets with a grain of salt.

The display its self probably is accurate to within the posted values, but once you add in the various shunts and bridges, with each having a plus or minus tolerance, most don't measure up.

Last year I purchased a handheld Milwaukee laser/thermocouple thermometer with the NIST calibration certificate. Since I needed our in-house cal sticker, I decided to perform a reference check against a unit that had just been verified before submitting the unit for calibration. My Milwaukee unit wasn't even close over ten temperature ranges. The company I purchased from replaced the unit. The second unit received passed with flying colors.

As for the TM26 display and voltage readings, I've got the 3500 lumen version and only seen 4.2 volts on freshly charged batteries coming out of an I4 Nitecore charger. Nothing higher, so Nitecore may be clipping the higher voltage readings. My TM26 using both Nitecore 3400 mA and Keep Power 3400 mA batteries both show a fairly fast voltage drop at the third brightness setting. The TM26 display shows batteries recover fast after being turned off and then back on. 

Years back when I was playing with electric RC cars, we would charge the batteries on ice. A 9.6 volt pack could be charged to over 13 volts before the voltage started dropping. At this point the battery would be removed and the next once charged. The guys that were in the "click" at the track kept wondering how "us" outsiders kept beating the established crew.

I'm not an EE, but I surmise that the light builds an internal resistance and once de-energized and re-energized establishes a new voltage base line which the display shows.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jul 11, 2014)

The on-line voltage indication of the TM26 is really nice for demonstrating the difference between the newer (to me) lithium manganese and lithium nickel manganese cells when compared to the lithium cobalt cells. You actually get to compare the internal resistance of the cells by comparing running and standby voltages of each type of battery. Very instructive.


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 12, 2014)

And you ordered the TM36 kj2?

Much more power than the Fenix TK61.

But the TM36 is too expensive for me, but maybe later, i order it.

Wish fenix comes out with a 250, 300 kcd plus light.

Still not understand, why their TK61, can not deliver 200 plus kcd.


----------



## AbbyY (Jul 12, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Still not understand, why their TK61, can not deliver 200 plus kcd.



Simply because the led is stock (not dedomed) and flashlight is not hard driven as modded lights as TK61vn. In its stock configuration, XM-L2 led achieves max performance in TK61, in terms of throwing. This is the limit of Cree XM-L2 stock.

TM36 is powered by a different led, dedomed by default and rounded shape. Luminus SBT-70 is the best stock led for throwing.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 12, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> And you ordered the TM36 kj2?
> Much more power than the Fenix TK61.


No I haven't. Price is simply the reason, why I didn't order it.
Do have a Olight SR52vn shipped to me, since yesterday. With some luck, it arrives in 8-10 days.


----------



## AbbyY (Jul 13, 2014)

I ordered it but Nitecore "forgot" to send it in my Nitecore dealer's package. I am pissed off because since the beginning of August I will be in vacation, going to mountains and seaside and would be a good opportunity to compare TM36 with other 2 super throwers I have, powered by Luminus SBT-70 led, respectively Olight SR95S UT and Eagletac MX25L2 Turbo.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 13, 2014)

AbbyY said:


> I ordered it but Nitecore "forgot" to send it in my Nitecore dealer's package.



Not cool


----------



## kj2 (Jul 20, 2014)

This might be handy to have  http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=129


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 22, 2014)

1 What gives the TM36, more throw than the olight SR95S UT?

They have almost the same led, but what about the reflector?

What is the reason?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 22, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> 1 What gives the TM36, more throw than the olight SR95S UT?
> 
> They have almost the same led, but what about the reflector?
> 
> What is the reason?



I think the reflectors are pretty similar too, actually, may find the specs later. I think the main difference is that the TM36 drives the LED harder, and gets more lumens. Lux is proportional to lumens, so if you boost lumens by 20%, you also boost throw by 20%, all else being equal.


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 22, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> I think the reflectors are pretty similar too, actually, may find the specs later. I think the main difference is that the TM36 drives the LED harder, and gets more lumens. Lux is proportional to lumens, so if you boost lumens by 20%, you also boost throw by 20%, all else being equal.



Do you think, when the TM36, and the fenix TK61, shined side by side, and the olight SR95S UT, at turbo, you see much difference in intensity of the hotspot?

Howcan the led of the TM36 get more lumens, than the SR95S UT?

Is it not 100 percent the same led?

What are the most powerful lights you have doc?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 22, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Do you think, when the TM36, and the fenix TK61, shined side by side, and the olight SR95S UT, at turbo, you see much difference in intensity of the hotspot?
> Howcan the led of the TM36 get more lumens, than the SR95S UT?
> Is it not 100 percent the same led?


Both use the same led, so the TM36 will be harder driven. Because of that, the output is higher (so more lumens).
Put these three side-by-side, think you won't see much difference. Of course, it depends on your eyes so everybody will see it differently.


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 22, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Both use the same led, so the TM36 will be harder driven. Because of that, the output is higher (so more lumens).
> Put these three side-by-side, think you won't see much difference. Of course, it depends on your eyes so everybody will see it differently.



Hi kj2,

But TK61 is 170 kcD, and the TM36 is 310 kcD...almost the double, you see real difference i think.

Dont you think? How much kcD does your new Olight SR52vn have?


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 22, 2014)

And thedoc, and others here....the difference between the fenix TK61, and the nitecore TM36, 170 kcD, and 310 kcD, is clearly visible im sure, isnt it?

The second highest mode of the TM36, is nearly as intense as the turbomode of the TK61?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 22, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi kj2,
> 
> But TK61 is 170 kcD, and the TM36 is 310 kcD...almost the double, you see real difference i think.
> 
> Dont you think? How much kcD does your new Olight SR52vn have?


There a quite a large difference yeah, but have to see it in real-life to know, if twice the number results in twice the intensity for my eyes. 
The SR52vn is measured around 250-255k lux. Haven't had really the chance to compare my SR52vn and TK61.


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 22, 2014)

kj2 said:


> There a quite a large difference yeah, but have to see it in real-life to know, if twice the number results in twice the intensity for my eyes.
> The SR52vn is measured around 250-255k lux. Haven't had really the chance to compare my SR52vn and TK61.



Want see pics of your new olight SR52vn...especially the lamp itself, and the reflector.

Do you think, it outthrow your stock TK61?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 22, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Want see pics of your new olight SR52vn...especially the lamp itself, and the reflector.
> 
> Do you think, it outthrow your stock TK61?



Planned to do a photo-shoot tomorrow 
Don't know if it out-throws. I expect it, but don't know as I haven't really compared them yet.


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 22, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Planned to do a photo-shoot tomorrow
> Don't know if it out-throws. I expect it, but don't know as I haven't really compared them yet.



And i have ordered and received my TM36 now, its a fantastic light!

The throw in meters, is displayed by the led display. Charging the light now.

Ordered it by KATO, with some payment problems, still going on, first i cancelled my order, but get it received unexpectedly, should pay with afterpay, but something going wrong with the payment, they wanted see my payment immeadeately, but have the light now, still not have payed...but pay it the comming days/weeks, directly to them.

But first i go on holiday, for 20 days this evening.

Hope they accept my late payment. It was too expensive for me, but can now pay it to them, in 2 steps.

I wanted this light so much, and now i have it.

Very very very very very happy with it. Outthrows my TK61 by alot. I think its well over 300 kcD.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 22, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Very very very very very happy with it. Outthrows my TK61 by alot. I think its well over 300 kcD.



Glad to hear that. I had no doubt it would be a better thrower, and significantly brighter, compared to the TK61. That difference is easily large enough to be obvious.

The SR52vn versus TK61 is a closer fight. The lumen output is pretty similar, but the SR52vn has more throw. You can actually see beamshots on the SR52vn thread, if you are interested. It is detectable, but I wouldn't call it a big difference. The inverse square law means that it takes a lot more lux to increase the range noticeably.

More important to me is the size...the SR52vn is a heck of a lot smaller than the TK61. It offers all the performance of the TK61 (and then some), at roughly 1/3 of the size.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 22, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> And i have ordered and received my TM36 now, its a fantastic light!
> 
> The throw in meters, is displayed by the led display. Charging the light now.
> 
> ...



If it's on the charger, how can you see it out throws the TK61? And it's almost 6pm now, you obviously can't test it right now.


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 22, 2014)

kj2 said:


> If it's on the charger, how can you see it out throws the TK61? And it's almost 6pm now, you obviously can't test it right now.



At first, there was some energy left in the batteriepack, so i saw it was clearly more intense than my TK61, but tonight i shine them side by side, with my TK75 also.
The reflector is enourmous, and deep.

This is the light i wanted, a light that is delivers well over 250, 300 kcD.

You happy too with your olight SR52vn?


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 22, 2014)

But my TM36 came in with blue plastic folie at the glas, in front of the reflector.

Who else has that too?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 22, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> But my TM36 came in with blue plastic folie at the glas, in front of the reflector.
> 
> Who else has that too?



I visited the dealer where you bought the TM36, last week, and also looked at that light. The sample they showed me, was new in box, in their warehouse, and had no folie on the glass.


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 24, 2014)

I have charged the batteriepack, while the light was in lockout function, is that good or bad? Or can i charge it, while in standby mode?

Nothing i read about that in the manual.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 24, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> I have charged the batteriepack, while the light was in lockout function, is that good or bad? Or can i charge it, while in standby mode?
> 
> Nothing i read about that in the manual.



Lockout only disables the light to turn on. Shouldn't be a problem, charging while in lockout.


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 24, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Lockout only disables the light to turn on. Shouldn't be a problem, charging while in lockout.



I dont know, why the TM36 charging so slow. After fully loaded for a night evening long, 1 minute of use, and another 1 hour of full charging, before its fully loaded. Why is this?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 24, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> I dont know, why the TM36 charging so slow. After fully loaded for a night evening long, 1 minute of use, and another 1 hour of full charging, before its fully loaded. Why is this?



AFAIK that's always the case with 18650 li-ion's. The last 10-20% takes quite some time. When charging my 18650s, my Xtar VP1 charger can indicate ~4.2V for 10-20 minutes before it says, it's done charging.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 24, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> I dont know, why the TM36 charging so slow. After fully loaded for a night evening long, 1 minute of use, and another 1 hour of full charging, before its fully loaded. Why is this?



Yeah, the last little bit of change takes the longest. A better question would be, why did you feel it was necessary to charge the cells again after one minute of use? You're not doing the longevity of the battery pack any good by constantly topping it off...


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 24, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Yeah, the last little bit of change takes the longest. A better question would be, why did you feel it was necessary to charge the cells again after one minute of use? You're not doing the longevity of the battery pack any good by constantly topping it off...



Thats because i only want fully loaded batteriepack.

When the batteriepack, was half loaded when i received it, the turbomode was less intense, than now at full loaded.

Why is this?

Turbomode should stay with the same intensity, until the batteries are completely drained, or am i doing, or looking wrong?

Is the TM36 not current controlled? Or what does current controlled mean?

What are your most powerfull lights you have doc?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 24, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> When the batteriepack, was half loaded when i received it, the turbomode was less intense, than now at full loaded.
> 
> Why is this?
> 
> ...



Most lights lose brightness and with that also intensity, when the voltage starts to drop. Take Fenix for example: runtime is quite good but the output (and with that also the intensity) slowly drops. This way you have light for a longer time period, but not has bright as from the start.

Take a ArmyTek predator pro: that light will continue to give full brightness (and intensity) as long the battery can supply. Of course then you could face the problem of, getting stuck with no light at all, a lot faster then you would, compared with a Fenix light.


----------



## dazed1 (Jul 24, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Most lights lose brightness and with that also intensity, when the voltage starts to drop. Take Fenix for example: runtime is quite good but the output (and with that also the intensity) slowly drops. This way you have light for a longer time period, but not has bright as from the start.
> 
> Take a ArmyTek predator pro: that light will continue to give full brightness (and intensity) as long the battery can supply. Of course then you could face the problem of, getting stuck with no light at all, a lot faster then you would, compared with a Fenix light.



I don't get it, in the few reviews about the TK75/TK61, i saw no drops in output, until 63 minutes passed on the TK75 (turbo restarts) its amazing thing to achieve, same is on the TK61 so i don't get the slowly drops sentence, at least not for turbo modes.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 24, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> I don't get it, in the few reviews about the TK75/TK61, i saw no drops in output, until 63 minutes passed on the TK75 (turbo restarts) its amazing thing to achieve, same is on the TK61 so i don't get the slowly drops sentence, at least not for turbo modes.


Those light have quite a heatsink  and TK-series have better runtime/output management. 







This graph isn't the best example, but it shows it drops but won't leave you without any light. I didn't mean the output drops with every minute, but it does drop 'slowly'.
And this pic if from a ArmyTek manual. Showing the possibilities with the runtime. 






Full gives you all the lumens, but quiets suddenly.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 24, 2014)

dazed1 said:


> I don't get it, in the few reviews about the TK75/TK61, i saw no drops in output, until 63 minutes passed on the TK75 (turbo restarts) its amazing thing to achieve, same is on the TK61 so i don't get the slowly drops sentence, at least not for turbo modes.



Check again. The TK75 does drop gradually in output, on turbo. It is pretty slight, but it does have SOME drop, even with fresh cells. If you re-started turbo after 20 minutes, you would not see the same brightness as you did when you had fresh cells. The difference is pretty darn small with the TK75, but it is not perfectly regulated. Many lights have less well-regulated output, especially on turbo. The TM26, for example, has almost a direct drive like appearance on turbo...but almost perfectly flat regulation on all other modes. Turbo is usually where you see the largest drop, since it is hardest on the cells. In short, it is perfectly normal for output on turbo to drop with cell voltage...Armytek is the only manufacturer I know that has FULL regulation even on turbo. And that is only on some models, like the Predator Pro and Viking Pro. 

Edit: I checked again too. Depending on which graph you look at, the difference can be more or less obvious. But the TK75 has EXTREMELY good regulation, even on turbo. Quite impressive. The drop in lumens seems to amount to a few percent at most, so dazed, you were correct. My apologies.

Remco, this is a TM36 thread. If you want to know what other lights I have, you can check my signature line...it lists every light I have at the moment, except for the ones I am planning to give away.


----------



## dazed1 (Jul 24, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Edit: I checked again too. Depending on which graph you look at, the difference can be more or less obvious. But the TK75 has EXTREMELY good regulation, even on turbo. Quite impressive. The drop in lumens seems to amount to a few percent at most, so dazed, you were correct. My apologies.



No problem man! yes, i'm very surprised to find out that now, i don't have to charge my cells when they reach 3.8/3.9V as i thought before 

And considering i use PF cells, even better 

66 minutes on turbo, with full flat regulation, with 2600 mah cells, which are not high drain


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 24, 2014)

My TM36, reaches almost the intensity of the famous HID Polarion PH50 flashlight, i guess.

Its extremely intense at high and turbo, the hotspot on a white wall is too bright and painfull to look at, at especially turbo.

Anybody else here with a TM36?

And what are your impressions?


----------



## dazed1 (Jul 24, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> My TM36, reaches almost the intensity of the famous HID Polarion PH50 flashlight, i guess.
> 
> Its extremely intense at high and turbo, the hotspot on a white wall is too bright and painfull to look at, at especially turbo.



I got TK61 modded, its impossible to look at the hotspot from closer then 3 meters....it has 600.000cd...


----------



## RemcoM (Jul 29, 2014)

What is the high pitch, sound, that some flashlights, with a batteriepack, and a charger have?

Like the TM36. When at high and turbo, the flashlight/batteriepack, produces a kind of high buzzing/pitchsound.

What can this be?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 29, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> What is the high pitch, sound, that some flashlights, with a batteriepack, and a charger have?
> 
> Like the TM36. When at high and turbo, the flashlight/batteriepack, produces a kind of high buzzing/pitchsound.
> 
> What can this be?



My Fenix TK70 has the same. You hear the power running 
Or it's inductor whine..


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 1, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> My big question: Does the TM36 work with the TM26 battery holder? Maybe use some high amp batteries? Very curious to know.



Well, I can finally answer your question. I finally received my TM36vn yesterday...current boosted, but kept the SBT-70 LED. Really like the pure white beam...it just looks nicer than XM-L2 de-domed...and realistically it has plenty of throw even stock.

The TM26 battery holder, and NBP52 pack, are totally interchangeable, each one works with both lights. I have 4x18650, protected 3400mAh Keeppowers, and it seemed to have no trouble with even turbo mode - high drain cells not required. I'm sure runtime would be shorter, and it looks kind of strange (the TM26 holder is TINY compared to the head of the TM36), but it works flawlessly. I do still think that over a long period of time, it would get uncomfortable to hold with the TM26 holder, as it is a little forward-heavy. But it isn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## ven (Aug 1, 2014)

Congrats on the beast doc


----------



## Ryp (Aug 1, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Well, I can finally answer your question. I finally received my TM36vn yesterday...current boosted, but kept the SBT-70 LED. Really like the pure white beam...it just looks nicer than XM-L2 de-domed...and realistically it has plenty of throw even stock.
> 
> The TM26 battery holder, and NBP52 pack, are totally interchangeable, each one works with both lights. I have 4x18650, protected 3400mAh Keeppowers, and it seemed to have no trouble with even turbo mode - high drain cells not required. I'm sure runtime would be shorter, and it looks kind of strange (the TM26 holder is TINY compared to the head of the TM36), but it works flawlessly. I do still think that over a long period of time, it would get uncomfortable to hold with the TM26 holder, as it is a little forward-heavy. But it isn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be.



Could you take a photo please?


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 2, 2014)

TM26 and TM36vn, with their respective power sources:





TM26 with NBP52, TM36vn with TM26 cell holder and 4x3400mAh Keeppower:





TM26 cell holder, TM26 head, TM36vn head, and NBP52:





Business end:


----------



## ven (Aug 2, 2014)

Awesome doc:twothumbs imho the tm26 looks more odd with the battery pack than the tm36 with the tm26 body....


----------



## kj2 (Aug 2, 2014)

ven said:


> Awesome doc:twothumbs imho the tm26 looks more odd with the battery pack than the tm36 with the tm26 body....


Thinking the same, about that


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 2, 2014)

ven said:


> Awesome doc:twothumbs imho the tm26 looks more odd with the battery pack than the tm36 with the tm26 body....



Yeah, I agree as well. I definitely plan to use them with their respective power sources...both of them look and feel much better with the default setup. The TM36 just looks stubby, but the TM26 with NBP52 just looks wrong. Proportions and balance are much better in both cases if you leave it alone.


----------



## Ryp (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks for the photos, I actually prefer the stubby TM36. I can just imagine it being front-heavy though.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Aug 4, 2014)

With all the talk about the TM36 light and no one liking the MSRP of $499, I've searched high and low for a better price. I found a dealer on a popular auction site that had the light listed for auction with a lower opening price. The opening price was $399.95, and that's what I got it for and free shipping.

After contacting the seller, I was able to get him to agree to a special offer on the 5 remaining lights he has in stock. He's interested in the forums and wants to see how well he'll be received. Not attempting to run afoul of the rules so I won't post a link, but if interested, I can PM the details.

I ordered the light Friday evening and received the light this afternoon. Not bad for a shipment from Texas to Virginia.

Thank you Bruce.


----------



## RemcoM (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi ,

Why is it, that i have not used my TM36, for 1 week, A week ago, it was fully charged, 4,20 volt, said the batteryindicator....but now after a week, the batterieindicator says....4,03 volt.

Why is this? Does the batterypack, lose energiy, while locked out, and not used?

Is this normal? Is it good, to fully charge it again?


----------



## Tamaela (Aug 10, 2014)

If it uses a electronic switch you're always losing a (small) bit of energy. Only lights with physical switch that truly brake the full electrical circuit don't lose energy (only the usual battery discharge).


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ven (Aug 10, 2014)

Was it in "standby" where the blue light flashes or was the tm36 switched off on the button?. I lock my tm out,not even an 1/8th twist of body and locked out,so much easier when not in use:thumbsup:


----------



## RemcoM (Aug 10, 2014)

ven said:


> Was it in "standby" where the blue light flashes or was the tm36 switched off on the button?. I lock my tm out,not even an 1/8th twist of body and locked out,so much easier when not in use:thumbsup:




No, the light was locked out for 1 week, before it was fully charged, 4,20 volt, turned it on, after charging, then 4,15 volt, turned it of, locked out, and after 1 week i turned it on, and then it was 4,02 volt.

Is that normal? The batterypack loses energy, even if not in use.

Is that normal? Do you have also that? Have you a TM35 too?


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 10, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> No, the light was locked out for 1 week, before it was fully charged, 4,20 volt, turned it on, after charging, then 4,15 volt, turned it of, locked out, and after 1 week i turned it on, and then it was 4,02 volt.
> 
> Is that normal? The batterypack loses energy, even if not in use.
> 
> Is that normal? Do you have also that? Have you a TM35 too?



No, that is not normal. Even if it was left in standby, there is no way it should lose that much voltage in only a week. The standby drain shouldn't be that high.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Aug 10, 2014)

My understanding of the "Lock Out" mode is that it prevents the accidental activation of the light not disconnecting it from the power source.

My TM26 sat in my truck for two weeks after the batteries (Nitecore 3400 mAh) were fully charged (using a Nitecore i4 charger verified with a Fluke 87 V) in Lock Out mode. When I checked the light yesterday the voltage (as displayed on the OLED display) was down to 3.87 volts (3.93 volts on the Fluke), so there is some parasitic draw of current going on.

I've only had my TM36 a week and have been playing with it so I haven't given it much of a chance to see if there are any problems with the light. 

Instead of using the Lock Out feature try unscrewing the NBP52 after a 24 hours charge and give the light a day or two to see if the problem is the light or the battery pack.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Aug 10, 2014)

GoingGear has a sale on, ends tonight. 20% off Nitecore, etc. TM36 $399.00, shipped. Coupon code "weekend20".

I just put my order in. Whoopie!


----------



## dazed1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Agree, if it was 4.20> charged, it should not drop under 4.15 tops in 1 week!

so 0.5 drop is generally ok, under that i don't think so.


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 10, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> My understanding of the "Lock Out" mode is that it prevents the accidental activation of the light not disconnecting it from the power source.



That is not my understanding at all. The threads are fully anodized, so if you unscrew the battery tube even a small amount, it should completely break the current...should be no drain at all except the self-discharge of the batteries, and that should take months to have any substantial effect on the cell voltage.



NoNotAgain said:


> My TM26 sat in my truck for two weeks after the batteries (Nitecore 3400 mAh) were fully charged (using a Nitecore i4 charger verified with a Fluke 87 V) in Lock Out mode. When I checked the light yesterday the voltage (as displayed on the OLED display) was down to 3.87 volts (3.93 volts on the Fluke), so there is some parasitic draw of current going on.



Sounds like you have a problem as well, this is definitely not normal behavior. Either something is still making contact, and thus draining the cells, or you simply have some bad batteries. Even if you did leave it in standby, the drain is not that high. It should be many months to lose that much charge, not days or weeks.

I assume you already know this, but leaving lithium-ion cells in a car is not a good idea, unless it is kept in a temperature-controlled environment. Lithium-ion is sensitive to high temperature in particular, and you will lose a lot more capacity per unit of time than you would if it was kept at room temperature. If you fully charge the cells before putting them in the car, you are making the effect even worse...storing at full charge and high temperature is the worst thing you can do, barring taking a hammer to your cells.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Aug 10, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> That is not my understanding at all. The threads are fully anodized, so if you unscrew the battery tube even a small amount, it should completely break the current...should be no drain at all except the self-discharge of the batteries, and that should take months to have any substantial effect of the cell voltage.


 
thedoc007,

The threads don’t carry current on the Tiny Monster lights as they make contact via the bare aluminum rim of the battery tube and the button head on the battery on the TM11,15 and 26 lights.

The TM36 uses 10 spring loaded pins for the battery positive contact and a gold colored contact plate for the negative contact.

This is the direct quote from the TM36 manual describing how the “Lock Out” feature works.

*Lockout/Unlock*

With the light turned on, press and hold the switch for more than one
second until the flashlight is switched off and enters into lockout mode.
Lockout mode consumes almost no battery power and prevents
accidental activation of the flashlight. To exit lockout mode, simply press
and hold the switch for more than one second again.
NOTE:
1. In lockout mode, the OLED display will show “LOCK OUT” as a
reminder when the switch or the display button is pressed.
2. When TM36 is kept in a backpack or left unused for extended periods,
Nitecore recommends users loosen the bezel to cut off power, thus
saving battery power and preventing accidental activation of the
flashlight.



thedoc007 said:


> I assume you already know this, but leaving lithium-ion cells in a car is not a good idea, unless it is kept in a temperature-controlled environment. Lithium-ion is sensitive to high temperature in particular, and you will lose a lot more capacity per unit of time than you would if it was kept at room temperature. If you fully charge the cells before putting them in the car, you are making the effect even worse...storing at full charge and high temperature is the worst thing you can do, barring taking a hammer to your cells.


 
My light besides being in the holster usually resides in an insulated soft bag used for transporting film. It might see 80 degrees F when the inside of the truck sees 110F.


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 10, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> This is the direct quote from the TM36 manual describing how the “Lock Out” feature works.
> 
> *Lockout/Unlock*
> 
> ...



Thank you for the clarification. I was assuming that RemCo was PHYSICALLY locking out the light, using a partial turn of the battery tube. I am aware the threads don't carry current...that is why the partial turn works. With lights that have bare threads, generally the physical lock-out is not a good option...you may have to unscrew the tube completely to actually be sure it won't activate. 

Either way, though, that drain is far too high. There is no way that standby/lock-out mode current should drain four 18650s (or a battery pack) by more than 20% in a matter of a couple weeks. This is true for both the TM26 AND TM36. If yours is doing that, I think it is defective...


----------



## NoNotAgain (Aug 10, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Thank you for the clarification. I was assuming that RemCo was PHYSICALLY locking out the light, using a partial turn of the battery tube. I am aware the threads don't carry current...that is why the partial turn works. With lights that have bare threads, generally the physical lock-out is not a good option...you may have to unscrew the tube completely to actually be sure it won't activate.
> 
> Either way, though, that drain is far too high. There is no way that standby/lock-out mode current should drain four 18650s (or a battery pack) by more than 20% in a matter of a couple weeks. This is true for both the TM26 AND TM36. If yours is doing that, I think it is defective...



Doc, all of my TM series lights lose voltage if the Lock Out function is used. For the batteries to lose .3 volts from either parasitic loss or battery fall off in a couple of weeks, I don't think is abnormal. 

Of the 18650's I've got, 12 are Keeppower and 12 Nitecore 3400mAh batteries and 4 of the Nitecore 3100 mAh's. They don't get mixed and matched.

Since the TM15 got turned on in the holster, I've only used the half turn deactivation to decouple the contacts. The light got warm enough to melt the holster.


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 10, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> Doc, all of my TM series lights lose voltage if the Lock Out function is used. For the batteries to lose .3 volts from either parasitic loss or battery fall off in a couple of weeks, I don't think is abnormal.



I must be lucky then, because I have had a TM11, TM26, and TM36, and none of them lose voltage anywhere near that quickly. In fact, the TM26 is rated for over 1000 hours on low mode. So even if the light is ON (not just in standby), you should be able to run the light for weeks (one week is 168 hours). In any case, the physical lockout is always an option if your cells are being drained too quickly for your liking. Good to have choices. :thumbsup:


----------



## mund (Aug 10, 2014)

You guys ... Doc, Roger... While having the TM26 for quite a while (jumped on that Illumination deal at $245 I think it was) and now this TM36 being $100 off (still darn crazy expensive) ... I might, so close, so hard to resist... I am thinking about just getting the darn thing! You guys are a bad influence....

I am using moments in memory while at camp, etc. as I pull out the TM26 ... "that thing is amazing and fills an entire football field area with light"... "but it doesn't have the throw"... I know its amazing, but all I hear is, it doesn't have the throw, it doesn't have the throw..!!! Well, I want the throw!!!


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 10, 2014)

mund said:


> You guys ... Doc, Roger... While having the TM26 for quite a while (jumped on that Illumination deal at $245 I think it was) and now this TM36 being $100 off (still darn crazy expensive) ... I might, so close, so hard to resist... I am thinking about just getting the darn thing! You guys are a bad influence....
> 
> I am using moments in memory while at camp, etc. as I pull out the TM26 ... "that thing is amazing and fills an entire football field area with light"... "but it doesn't have the throw"... I know its amazing, but all I hear is, it doesn't have the throw, it doesn't have the throw..!!! Well, I want the throw!!!



Hey, I'm all for you getting it, if it is what you really want. But you might want to do a search for the K40vn, if all you want is throw. That light does ~400kcd for about $150. It doesn't have the cool factor, or the awesome heatsinking of the TM36, but it is a LOT cheaper.


----------



## mund (Aug 10, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Hey, I'm all for you getting it, if it is what you really want. But you might want to do a search for the K40vn, if all you want is throw. That light does ~400kcd for about $150. It doesn't have the cool factor, or the awesome heatsinking of the TM36, but it is a LOT cheaper.



I've been reading on this stuff, they are modded by a member "Vinh". He seems to be quite a tech savvy pro with lights... I have been paying attention, but am not quite clear on what mods are done or the associated advantage of the mod. It just appears that he posts something as available, and they are quickly swooped up!


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 10, 2014)

mund said:


> I've been reading on this stuff, they are modded by a member "Vinh". He seems to be quite a tech savvy pro with lights... I have been paying attention, but am not quite clear on what mods are done or the associated advantage of the mod. It just appears that he posts something as available, and they are quickly swooped up!



Replied via PM. Don't want to go any more off topic...comparing it directly to the TM36 is one thing, but an extended discussion is another.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Aug 10, 2014)

There's a store not far from where I live that carries Nitecore lights. I've bought several as mail is not very reliable here in Malaysia.

Admittedly I'm demanding of my lights and don't baby them but the Nitecore lights seem especially fragile. (I hate to admit this as it confirms the Chinese business model to them but the number one reason I buy more Nitecore lights is to replace a Nitecore light that just broke.)

But to spend $4-500 on a Nitecore seems crazy! Curious if this one is better? Anyone drop one accidentally or submerge it in water? How's it doing?


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 10, 2014)

rickypanecatyl said:


> There's a store not far from where I live that carries Nitecore lights. I've bought several as mail is not very reliable here in Malaysia.
> 
> Admittedly I'm demanding of my lights and don't baby them but the Nitecore lights seem especially fragile. (I hate to admit this as it confirms the Chinese business model to them but the number one reason I buy more Nitecore lights is to replace a Nitecore light that just broke.)
> 
> But to spend $4-500 on a Nitecore seems crazy! Curious if this one is better? Anyone drop one accidentally or submerge it in water? How's it doing?



I've submerged every single one of my lights, including my Nitecore ones. All of them have passed just fine - and I have more Nitecore than anything else. Maybe I have just been lucky, but for me they have been great. In fact it is one of the few brands that has NOT given me any trouble. I've had Sunwayman lights show up DOA, contact issues in a Surefire, driver issues in two different FourSevens lights, and a tailcap problem with Fenix. But not one Nitecore has failed me.

As for the TM36, yes, it is in a league of its own. Vinh took it apart, and summarized his opinion of it in the first post in this thread. Whether or not it is worth the price to you, they definitely did make this a premium light.


----------



## mund (Aug 11, 2014)

Going Gear still seems to be honoring the 'weekend20' 20% off coupon bringing the Nitecore TM36 to $399.96 with the $99.99 off..... They show (8) in stock! Just Saying!


----------



## Roger Ranger (Aug 11, 2014)

mund said:


> Going Gear still seems to be honoring the 'weekend20' 20% off coupon bringing the Nitecore TM36 to $399.96 with the $99.99 off..... They show (8) in stock! Just Saying!



I went for their deal on Sunday. It's coming, 2 day shipping, from Smyrna, GA. $400 is probably the best price we are going to see on the TM36 for a while. I thought that the TM26 was going to come down in price. Not yet.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Aug 14, 2014)

I just got my TM36. It appears that my OLED display is reading .08 volts high. Since the integrated charger only charges up to 4.12 volts (per 2 multi-meters) it was not noticeable. However, when I used my TM26 battery holder instead of the NBP52, (batteries charged to 4.20 volts) my voltage indication on the OLED stayed pinned at 4.20 volts for about 1/2 hour, before it started to drop. Kind of disappointing. The voltage indication is used for both the %battery and runtime remaining calculations. 

HOWEVER, with the TM26 battery holder installed, the TM36 definitely qualifies as a TINY MONSTER. Nitecore should have included one of these 4X holders with the TM36.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Aug 14, 2014)

Roger Ranger,

Not sure how long you are charging your light before believing that the light is fully charged at 4.12 volts not 4.2 volts. 

When I received my TM36, the batteries showed around 3.8 volts and after 3-4 hours of charging indicated that the light was fully charged. The Charge Finished signage on the OLED displayed that. I unplugged the charger and plugged it back in to have the light showing that it was charging again, this time I charged it 12 hours over night.

Try removing the NBP52 from the light and use the charging port instead of the OLED display on the light. After the battery is fully charged, lightly contact the spring loaded pin on the battery with the positive lead from your meter and anywhere on the gold plate on the battery to verify the voltage. Don't press the contact pins down into the battery or you'll only display about .13 volts. The only way to reset the battery is to charge it again.

The supplied charger only supplies 1 amp which isn't enough amps to fully charge the battery pack fast. Nitecore is supposed to have a 2 amp AC charger and a 4 amp DC charger for this light, but in typical Nitecore fashion, isn't listed on the website.

Try charging over night and see if you get a different result.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Aug 14, 2014)

When I charged the light through the side connection, the NBP52 charged to 4.12 volts. When I later charged the NBP52 directly, as you described, the battery charged to 4.19 volts. When using the integral charger, the OLED will read "charge complete" and read 4.20 volts. I had the same thing occur with a 3800L TM26 that I ended up sending back. I'm not sending the TM36 back. 

I swapped battery units on my TM26/36. The TM36 runs great on Eagletac 3400's.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Aug 14, 2014)

Roger, The NBP52 needs at least 12 hours to fully charge in the as received condition since Nitecore only ships them with a partial charge.

What the OLED was reading was a surface charge on the battery. Try charging the light overnight via the side charging port, then removing the battery and checking the voltage on one of the ten pins to the gold ring. Make sure you don't depress the pin otherwise the battery will require a reset by hitting it with the charger again. IMHO since the NBP52 has 8 cells, the supplied charger really should have been up-graded to the 2 amp optional charger as standard.

My Nitecore i4 charger required a good 12-14 hours to charge a new set of 4, 3400 mAh batteries

Once I get a few projects out of the way, I'll open up one of the NBP52's to see if the batteries ar, e tabbed or just sitting inside the tube. If just sitting in place, I'll look at replacing a set with a higher miliamp rated version.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Aug 15, 2014)

I think Nitecore made a mistake by not including a Tiny Monster 4 cell battery holder with their TM36. Amazon has a used TM11 for $85 plus shipping. Almost worth it, just for the holder, which fits the TM36. A new NBP52 is $135.


In fact... I just bought it!


----------



## RemcoM (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi,

Some questions,

1 Can i use my Fenix TK61, and my Nitecore TM36, for 1 year every day, for one hour, on all modes , without visible loss of the beam intensity, of the led?

Thats the maximum i used it every day.

I hope the led gives not a loss of intensity, maybe over a time of alot of years?

2 Why is it, that i read measurements of the TM36, on the internet, ansi ,0,25 lux, that the TM36 gives only 830 meters beamdistance, instead of 1100 meters? And 2 lux ,only 316 meters, instead of 416 meters manufactererstatement?

Ar we not fooled with only 180 Kcd, instead of the promised 310 Kcd, that the TM36 must deliver?

I not understand it anymore. 

Please explain.

Thank you.

Remco


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 19, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Can i use my Fenix TK61, and my Nitecore TM36, for 1 year every day, for one hour, on all modes , without visible loss of the beam intensity, of the led?



Almost certainly. It takes a fairly large difference to be visible, especially if it happens gradually over time. All LEDs lose brightness eventually, but they have pretty long lifespans...not anything to worry about.



RemcoM said:


> Why is it, that i read measurements of the TM36, on the internet, ansi ,0,25 lux, that the TM36 gives only 830 meters beamdistance, instead of 1100 meters? And 2 lux ,only 316 meters, instead of 416 meters manufactererstatement?



Why don't you quote/link your sources? That way you can actually add something to the conversation. 

Tom Elf measured the TM36 as over 1900 lumens, and 350kcd of throw (post #173 in this thread). Others will measure less...there is substantial variation on EVERY light. Drive current could be a little higher or lower, placement in reflector could be a little off center, LED could be a little brighter or dimmer, batteries could have slightly higher internal resistance, could be dust on the reflector, each individual test setup can be off, etc. If you are worried about it, then make the effort to test it. Otherwise, since you said you were happy with it, why worry about what someone else measured on a different light?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Aug 19, 2014)

The projected life the the LED module is 50,000 hours, so it shouldn't be an issue with the led failing.

The good thing about this light is that Nitecore warrants this light for five years not just 18 months like their other lights.

Warranty Service
All NITECORE® products are warranted for quality. DOA / defective
products can be exchanged for a replacement through a local
distributor/dealer within the 15 days of purchase. After 15 days, all
defective / malfunctioning NITECORE® products will be repaired free of
charge for a period of 60 months (5 years) from the date of purchase.
Beyond 60 months (5 years), a limited warranty applies, covering the cost
of labor and maintenance, but not the cost of accessories or replacement
parts.


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 30, 2014)

FYI, for those who may have been waiting for a price drop. Illumination Supply has a 30% off code for the TM36 for the holiday weekend. Comes to 349.99 with the discount. You can PM me for the discount code if you can't find it on the website.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 30, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> FYI, for those who may have been waiting for a price drop. Illumination Supply has a 30% off code for the TM36 for the holiday weekend. Comes to 349.99 with the discount. You can PM me for the discount code if you can't find it on the website.



That's about what I paid for a TM26 and KeepPower 3400's. This one has more juice and a longer warranty.

Perhaps thedoc007 (Did you send yours to Kent, WA?) or anyone else might share their 'long term' experiences with this torch? Remorse? Gratitude? Yawn? Sustained Appreciation?

(I did order one from the fine folks at illumn.com)


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 30, 2014)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Perhaps thedoc007 (Did you send yours to Kent, WA?) or anyone else might share their 'long term' experiences with this torch? Remorse? Gratitude? Yawn? Sustained Appreciation?



I definitely am glad I bought it. Ordered it direct from Vinh, and the first one was under-performing for some reason. But as usual, he made it right, and the TM36vn works great now. I like that heat is almost a non-issue, you can comfortably tail-stand it on high with no airflow for long periods, which is very unusual (in fact, unique among the lights I own.) 

It throws about the same or a little better than my K40vn, but is brighter, and has a beautiful pure white hotspot. No tint lottery with this light, as I understand it - the SBT-70 is a wonderful LED if you like cool white. If you don't like cool white, stay away - to me this was a plus, but I know a lot of people prefer warmer tints.

I absolutely love the OLED...not only does it make it easy to monitor the light and cells, but it also teaches me about how cells respond under load. Since it is real-time, you can actually see how much voltage drop there is on various modes, or how fast the cells recover after you remove the load, and I think that is just the cherry on top. 

The switch is sensitive compared to the TM26, and allows you to make very rapid mode changes without error...something that was a slight weakness of the TM26 is now greatly improved. 

If you like a smaller configuration, it does run just fine with any of the TM-series battery tubes, and regular protected 18650s. Personally I like the longer, higher capacity, better balanced NBP-52, but it is nice to have the option.

The only drawbacks I have found so far are the size (which is also an advantage, but let's be honest, you're not going to EDC this one) and the charger terminates a little early (4.14 volts) if you plug it into the TM36 head. If you take out the NBP-52 and charge it directly, though, it charges to 4.19 volts, so this is not a big deal. Conservative charge for normal use, but can always fully top it off if you want max runtime.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Aug 30, 2014)

Very interesting information. Thank You. About that switch: Gloved use can be sketchy, but you know what? I haven't gotten a multi-mode driver in a P60 dropin except for one from Nitroz that does not occasionally come on in the wrong mode (I no longer have a last-mode memory dropin. I often could not remember what level it was in, before shut off. The SkyLumen SL-1 has such a bright hotspot on low, it doesn't really matter which one comes on first. I just do a half click to see if it gets brighter. When I sent the SL-1 back because of the green, cold tint (having ordered a neutral), I asked for a no-mode memory driver but he either chose not to do it or forgot to change it. I'm not sending it back again unless he solves the leaky lens-bezel issue) So the NiteCore TM26/36 buttons are fine by me. Plus, the TM36 will hopefully be able to be modified in the future. I sent my TM26 to Nitroz for a change in LED's (hopefully) and so far it is proving to be a tough nut to crack, and that others won't mod a TM26.


----------



## thedoc007 (Aug 30, 2014)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Very interesting information. Thank You. About that switch: Gloved use can be sketchy, but you know what? I haven't gotten a multi-mode driver in a P60 dropin except for one from Nitroz that does not occasionally come on in the wrong mode (I no longer have a last-mode memory dropin.



The nice thing with the TM26/TM36 is the electronic lockout resets them to low mode. You can do it in a half second, if you have two hands. Just unscrew a tiny bit, and tighten again, and you have low every time. 

I don't know how tough the TM36 is to mod, but Vinh has discontinued the TM36vn. Said it was too much work for the margin he was making on it. Have to see if someone else picks up the slack...but I wouldn't blame them if they don't. It is an awfully expensive light to play around with...


----------



## Vito76 (Sep 5, 2014)

Somebody was opening the battery pack NBP52? 
Li-ion elements can be replaced without soldering or spot welding? 
Thank you.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 5, 2014)

Initial Perspective:
Thank Goodness the excellent customer service at illumn.com includes rapid USPS delivery (Shipped on the Tuesday after Labor Day, received Thursday, California to New Mexico)

The exterior build quality is excellent; as good or better than my TM26 and P12. It came with a blue tinted protective film over the lens. Using a DMM, I measured ~3.64 volts between the outer gold plated ring and inner gold plated 'points' on the battery pack. After charging just the battery pack without installing the head for about 5 hours, I got readings of 4.14 volts except one point was 4.13V.

It was a dreadful shock to see a very blue beam coming out of it, until I realized I had not removed the blue protective film from the lens! (Both the lens and reflector are gorgeous)

The button action has a more crisp feel than the XML TM26. The length and heft lend itself to worst-case, last ditch scenarios. Also provides good upper body exercise.

Comparing the beam with my other throwers proves its supremacy. The tint is not for scenic strolls: It is for reaching out; extensive searching at longer distances. The big surprise of the night was seeing how well the SkyLumen SL-1 holds its own, I'm serious. And it's a guess that torch is made from a $40 host (not counting the gasketless UCL lens). The tint is also more pleasing as well on the SL-1, while being less bright by a somewhat visually-small amount.

Defintely looking forward to tonight. The TM36 is an exciting, useful addition to our light emitting arsenal.


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi,

Watch this youtubemovie, from 6.00 minutes, and the man says, that you can use the 4 18650 batteries, with the batterieholder of the TM15, and the TM26, to attach on the TM36.

I cannot exactly understand what he is saying, but, is this possible, without problems, and without loss in intensity,output of the beam of the TM36?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P01Qd0xNGao


----------



## Roger Ranger (Sep 6, 2014)

I recently purchased a used TM11 for the battery tube. It fits a little tight in the TM36 and is a fraction longer than my TM26 tube (which fits perfectly in the TM36). However, I took a couple of thousandths off of the threaded end with emery cloth and now it works great! I don't own a light sphere, but the output looks the same, when compared with my SR95S-UT. If I use 4X3400's, I still have 75% the capacity of the NBP52. With the TM11 battery pack, the TM36 is 3-1/4" shorter and 9-3/4 ounces lighter. Since I use Tenergy 2600's, I can buy 16 batteries for the cost of one NBP52. I think that Nitecore blew it when they shipped the TM36 without including a 4x18650 battery tube, as they did with the 3800L TM26's that shipped with a NBP52.


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 6, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi,
> 
> Watch this youtubemovie, from 6.00 minutes, and the man says, that you can use the 4 18650 batteries, with the batterieholder of the TM15, and the TM26, to attach on the TM36.
> 
> ...



Yes, as others have stated in this thread, you will not lose any brightness since the voltage is the same as that of the NBP52. What you give up is run time, since you have a reduced mAh capacity. Some who have tried it report that the balance is off due to the lighter battery compartment as well. See Roger Ranger's latest entry for his take on the subject.


----------



## Vito76 (Sep 6, 2014)

TM36 uses 1 LED SBT-70 that 40 watts of power.
TM26 uses 4 LED XM-L2 that 10 watts of power, a total of 40 watts.
Power consumption TM36, and TM 26 in turbo mode is equal.
If batteries 4pcs, each giving to 3A,
If batteries 8pcs, each giving to 1.5A
Most 18650, give out 5A without problems


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 6, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> I recently purchased a used TM11 for the battery tube. It fits a little tight in the TM36 and is a fraction longer than my TM26 tube (which fits perfectly in the TM36). However, I took a couple of thousandths off of the threaded end with emery cloth and now it works great! I don't own a light sphere, but the output looks the same, when compared with my SR95S-UT. If I use 4X3400's, I still have 75% the capacity of the NBP52. With the TM11 battery pack, the TM36 is 3-1/4" shorter and 9-3/4 ounces lighter. Since I use Tenergy 2600's, I can buy 16 batteries for the cost of one NBP52. I think that Nitecore blew it when they shipped the TM36 without including a 4x18650 battery tube, as they did with the 3800L TM26's that shipped with a NBP52.



But the kcD, throw, is more on the TM36, than the olightSR95S UT, you see that too? More lumens, and more throw.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Sep 7, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> But the kcD, throw, is more on the TM36, than the olightSR95S UT, you see that too? More lumens, and more throw.


Yes, the throw of the TM36 is perceptibly greater than that of the SR95S-UT. However, on turbo, the TM36 gets hot (60 degrees C) in about 10 minutes and steps down, whereas the SR95S-UT uses some kind of PID tuning to drop the light output slowly to maintain a not-quite-hot body temperature, a feature that I really like.


----------



## Reji22 (Sep 7, 2014)

I purchased one from the online distributor here in India. The light has excellent features but is quite heavy to carry. As I am not used to Nitecore, I find the operations really finicky.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 10, 2014)

Full review coming soon :thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Sep 10, 2014)

Great review,beast of a light,really growing on me............is that possible :laughing:

Top stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice to see the video review. Good Job.

One feature perhaps worth mentioning again is that you can be shining the light on level 1,2,3, or 4 and 'half press' until it goes into turbo. Then you can take it back to the level you were at previously with another half-press. 

And while a quick, full-press will take you to turbo, another half-press will go to level 4. Another half-press goes back to turbo. Both of these features are useful in the field, and detailed in the operating instructions.

As has been mentioned earlier, the quarter-turn, unscrewing of the battery pack is the safest way to transport and store, preventing accidental activation, and eliminating any parasitic drain.

Twice now I have taken a voltage measurement with the contacts on the battery pack, only to get a reading of millivolts. Used another meter, same thing. I now believe I unintentionally triggered charging mode, because I had to start charging then disconnecting to reset the flashlight to functionality.

Like the TM26, it is possible that some kinds of button pushing 'confuse' the torch and cause it to not come on the way you intended. Also, like getting a better sound from a percussion instrument, a quick rebound off the button gets you 'turbo-on-continuous' instead of 'turbo-momentary'.

The tint is a nice (not Cree XML series) white and the runtime so far is very good. I am using a shock cord lanyard system that is fairly comfortable and functional. Does anyone have lightweight field expedient carrying-case options that work for them?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Sep 10, 2014)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Twice now I have taken a voltage measurement with the contacts on the battery pack, only to get a reading of millivolts. Used another meter, same thing. I now believe I unintentionally triggered charging mode, because I had to start charging then disconnecting to reset the flashlight to functionality.


The only time that the battery will give you a millivolt reading is if you accidentally depress one of the ten spring loaded pins too far. 
Once I receive a second battery pack I'll disassemble the NBP52 pack to see how the cells are attached and what actually causes the light to default to not producing useable voltage. 
I posted weeks ago that the only way to get the battery to resume normal function was to attach the charger to reset the circuit.


----------



## magellan (Sep 10, 2014)

I recently bought the Nitecore Hammer 8xAA light (3rd & 4th photos down) and love it. My Nitecore TM11 Tiny Monster 4x18650 is only slightly brighter which is pretty impressive for a AA based light.




kj2;4
257017 said:


> Nitecore TM36
> 
> Found also some other new coming Nitecore peoducts.
> 
> ...


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 10, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> The only time that the battery will give you a millivolt reading is if you accidentally depress one of the ten spring loaded pins too far.
> Once I receive a second battery pack I'll disassemble the NBP52 pack to see how the cells are attached and what actually causes the light to default to not producing useable voltage.
> I posted weeks ago that the only way to get the battery to resume normal function was to attach the charger to reset the circuit.



Thanks for the information. Having read this thread twice, it is embarrassing to have overlooked that. Am guessing two of the spring loaded pins have to do with the charging process? I'm sure there are many of us who definitely look forward to hearing about the batterypack internals.

The unusually humid nights here are interfering with our ability to gauge how far the usable throw is on this searchlight. I have to walk about 40 minutes from our house to find a spot away from the lights of civilization and enough of a clear shot through the forest. 

It is possible to use this light for trail walking but more fun to use another. It's really fun to use both the TM36 and the SkyLumen SL-1 to shine on one spot in the distance. That there is some throw.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Sep 10, 2014)

Great review. One point. The TM36 has a charging circuit in the head. You can screw in a TM26 battery holder onto the TM36 and charge 4x18650 batteries. Same as the TM26.


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi everyone,

1 Is it ok, that i lock out the TM36, to prevent batterydrain, instead of unscrew the batterypack?

Iread, that the batterypack hold its charge longer then.

2 I see, that the strobe, SOS, and the beaconmode are at the intensity of the turbomode, which is absolutely fantastic!

Can i see the TM36 in the dark from far away, when i leave the light alone, on beacon, or strobe/SOS?

Can i do this, or does this take too much attention of other traffic, people passing by?

3 It has a range of 1100 meters, 1,1 kilometer......can i lit up trees/houses, at 600 meter, and 1000 meters away, when it is full dark, without the moon in the sky, and clear dry air?

Can the TM36 do this job?

4 Anybody here, who have tried some distances, when shining the light at some distances?

How long, can the TM36, run at turbo, without losing intensity/kcd?

5 What will be the runtime, when i get it on beacon, SOS, and strobemode?

6 Does it outthrow carHIGHbeams, and can it match/beat, The landinglights of a boeing 747, or 737, i mean commercial airplanes? In intensity/KcD?

When shining it at turbosetting?

Thank you.

Remco


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 13, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> It has a range of 1100 meters, 1,1 kilometer......can i lit up trees/houses, at 600 meter, and 1000 meters away, when it is full dark, without the moon in the sky, and clear dry air?Remco



It will light up subjects at 600 metres, but not like it will lighting a subject at 200 metres. At 1000 metres you will have very little light falling on your subject, if your subject was lit up well at 1000m then it would mean it would be able to throw even further. In this case to light up subjects at 1000m you need a longer thrower.


----------



## Neilbenecke (Sep 13, 2014)

Reji22 said:


> I purchased one from the online distributor here in India. The light has excellent features but is quite heavy to carry. As I am not used to Nitecore, I find the operations really finicky.



The TM 11 to TM 26 are small and light and lack a punch the increases when adding the NBP 52 but if u then compensate with the NMH10 carry mount In my experience even so still very light depends what you wanna use it for TM 36 is a rather biggy 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforum


----------



## Neilbenecke (Sep 13, 2014)

Reji22 said:


> I purchased one from the online distributor here in India. The light has excellent features but is quite heavy to carry. As I am not used to Nitecore, I find the operations really finicky.



Just clarify I meant they can pack a punch but agreed can be finicky I hade to return two TM11 with let's say overly finicky clickers but now I am very happy 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforum


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 13, 2014)

Is the strobe, SOS, and beaconmode, indeed at 1800 lumens turbomode? It looks like to me.

See my 7 questions, some posts above.


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 13, 2014)

Can somebody help me, with my 6 questions?

See below.

Thank you all very much, and yes, its a fantastic light. The Nitecore TM36 off course.
1 Is it ok, that i lock out the TM36, to prevent batterydrain, instead of unscrew the batterypack?

Iread, that the batterypack hold its charge longer then.

2 I see, that the strobe, SOS, and the beaconmode are at the intensity of the turbomode, which is absolutely fantastic!

Can i see the TM36 in the dark from far away, when i leave the light alone, on beacon, or strobe/SOS?

Can i do this, or does this take too much attention of other traffic, people passing by?

3 It has a range of 1100 meters, 1,1 kilometer......can i lit up trees/houses, at 600 meter, and 1000 meters away, when it is full dark, without the moon in the sky, and clear dry air?

Can the TM36 do this job?

4 Anybody here, who have tried some distances, when shining the light at some distances?

How long, can the TM36, run at turbo, without losing intensity/kcd?

5 What will be the runtime, when i get it on beacon, SOS, and strobemode?

6 Does it outthrow carHIGHbeams, motorcycle, and can it match/beat, The landinglights of a boeing 747, or 737, i mean commercial airplanes? In intensity/KcD?

When shining it at turbosetting?

Thank you.


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 13, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Can somebody help me, with my 6 questions?



Remco, we have had some of this discussion before. You can't ask "can it beat ......", and expect to get a meaningful answer. Plane landing lights, car headlights, and whatever else you come up with next, are not directly comparable to portable, hand-carry flashlights...they are designed for COMPLETELY different applications. Furthermore, as I have asked of you before, why do you always expect other people to answer questions you could test yourself? You have the TM36...why don't YOU try out adding something to the thread. Get with a friend, and take some beamshots (at 600 meters and 1km, if those distances are important to you)...or at least describe the differences you can see, rather than expecting other people to do the work for you.

Other questions have already been answered, in this very thread. The lockout question, and the runtime/output question, for example, already have several related posts. So why are you asking the same question again? 

Also, you asked a lot more than six (or seven) questions, some of which are very vague, and dependent on the circumstances. And some questions that are basically copied from other threads/lights. The answers haven't changed...


----------



## NoNotAgain (Sep 13, 2014)

The questions have been asked about whether the cells in the NBP52 are replaceable? The answer is: I'm not sure without a lot of work.

Since I received shipping notification that my second NBP52 pack had shipped I decided to take apart the one supplied with the TM36. No pictures as I don't have an imaging host.

First issue is that the 6 screw that retain the gold colored plate, don't actually fit into a countersink on the plate, but merely keep the plate from rotating. There is a small amount of interference between the screws and the plate, but the plate is retained with six dollops of a filled epoxy that appears to be conductive. The dollops of adhesive align with six exposed tracks on a PCB board that holds the spring loaded pins of the positive contacts. The screws do however thread into a ring inside the battery housing. I was only able to move the board a 1/4" to look inside. 

It appears that the only way to get any deeper inside the housing is to de-solder the board from the batteries. I attempted striking the battery tube held up-side down to see if the batteries would fall out with no success. 

So, for now Nitecore has won the battle until I can get to my de-soldering station. I suspect that the batteries may be potted in the housing or at least double back taped to the bottom of the housing. 

More to come.


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 13, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Remco, we have had some of this discussion before. You can't ask "can it beat ......", and expect to get a meaningful answer. Plane landing lights, car headlights, and whatever else you come up with next, are not directly comparable to portable, hand-carry flashlights...they are designed for COMPLETELY different applications. Furthermore, as I have asked of you before, why do you always expect other people to answer questions you could test yourself? You have the TM36...why don't YOU try out adding something to the thread. Get with a friend, and take some beamshots (at 600 meters and 1km, if those distances are important to you)...or at least describe the differences you can see, rather than expecting other people to do the work for you.
> 
> Other questions have already been answered, in this very thread. The lockout question, and the runtime/output question, for example, already have several related posts. So why are you asking the same question again?
> 
> Also, you asked a lot more than six (or seven) questions, some of which are very vague, and dependent on the circumstances. And some questions that are basically copied from other threads/lights. The answers haven't changed...



You have the Olight SR52vn, and the TM36vn, you have to be a very lucky one.

2 beasts of lights i think?

Im a very happy owner of the TM36, yes.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 13, 2014)

NoNotAgain:
Perhaps you could do a short video at the end of your battery pack research. Post it on YouTube or another site. This is of great interest to a number of us.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Sep 13, 2014)

That's fine with me.
My desoldering station is in my storage unit, buried all the way in the back. As soon as I can get the rest of the items out of the way, I'll get the unit up and running and disassemble the NBP52 the rest of the way.

I'm expecting to see tabbed 18650 batteries inside as the resistance of 8 18650 batteries just making spring contact is too great to ignore.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 13, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> I'm expecting to see tabbed 18650 batteries inside as the resistance of 8 18650 batteries just making spring contact is too great to ignore.



Perhaps a CPF member can go with you to your storage unit and help you get the desoldering station out! Any volunteers?

Then, tabbed batteries may offer improved performance? Longer lasting Turbo? (with cool enough temperature?) Longer high output runtime? (given same capacity batteries?)


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi,

1 I have the TM15, and can i use the batteryholder, with my 4 18650 3400mAh, on my TM36? Remove the betterypack of the TM36, and attach the TM15 batteryholder, with 4 18650 3400mAh batterys?

2 How does it on turbomode then? Longer, or shorter runtime, than with the NBP52 akkupack?

3 Does it have the same intensity of 310 kcD then? 

Can the light handle that, without problems for the light itself?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 14, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Hi,
> 1 I have the TM15, and can i use the batteryholder, with my 4 18650 3400mAh, on my TM36? Remove the betterypack of the TM36, and attach the TM15 batteryholder, with 4 18650 3400mAh batterys?
> 2 How does it on turbomode then? Longer, or shorter runtime, than with the NBP52 akkupack?
> 3 Does it have the same intensity of 310 kcD then?
> Can the light handle that, without problems for the light itself?


You've the freaking lights.. Try it!


----------



## radiopej (Sep 14, 2014)

Kj2, I think they are worried about damaging the light and so are asking for advice before trying it in case anybody knows.


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 14, 2014)

radiopej said:


> Kj2, I think they are worried about damaging the light and so are asking for advice before trying it in case anybody knows.



Yes, we only want advice, no more.

Because i not want damage my TM36. And this forum is also for help/advice.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Sep 14, 2014)

I guess it's time for an ALL CAPS message.

THE NBP52, and all of the TINY MONSTER battery holders are INTERCHANGEABLE between the entire line of TINY MONSTER flashlights.

The way that Nitecore has run the cells only allows for 3.7 volts to run to the light head. Light output is unaffected. The run time is either increased if using the NBP52 on the TM11,15, or 26 or decreased if using the TM11, 15, or 26 holders on the TM36.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Sep 14, 2014)

delete as image didn't post


----------



## Neilbenecke (Sep 14, 2014)

Ok so I am not trying to generate anger or hostility neither irritate or **** anyone off by flogging a dead and buried horse which I feel I might just be doing but I really have searched the topics, threads or discussion and nothing 
So therefore I have quick question if a quick answer it will be Or regardless guess please forgive me if this has been addressed before and if so just point me there,
Who is and what is their email addy who is regarded the king of batteries/cells. I have bought so many NBP 52 's and extended consolidated type batteries that I have neglected bringing this up. Since I would like to know a kinda order of the best 18650 3400 or 3600'if available in production for  example I have found my top performers have been a joint first orbotronics / thrunite and second eagletak / nitecore 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforum


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 14, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> 1 I have the TM15, and can i use the batteryholder, with my 4 18650 3400mAh, on my TM36? Remove the betterypack of the TM36, and attach the TM15 batteryholder, with 4 18650 3400mAh batterys?



Yes, you can.  See post #229 and 233 in this thread.  Pics included (with TM26, but the entire series is interchangeable).



RemcoM said:


> 2 How does it on turbomode then? Longer, or shorter runtime, than with the NBP52 akkupack?



Obviously it will have shorter runtime.  My guess is the NBP52 gives you somewhere between 35-50% more runtime as compared to 4x3400 mAh 18650.



RemcoM said:


> 3 Does it have the same intensity of 310 kcD then?



Yes, it does not change anything except runtime.  Keeps all modes/brightness.



RemcoM said:


> Can the light handle that, without problems for the light itself?



Yes, the TM series was designed for compatibility from the beginning.  It works just fine.


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 14, 2014)

Neilbenecke said:


> Ok so I am not trying to generate anger or hostility neither irritate or **** anyone off by flogging a dead and buried horse which I feel I might just be doing but I really have searched the topics, threads or discussion and nothing
> So therefore I have quick question if a quick answer it will be Or regardless guess please forgive me if this has been addressed before and if so just point me there,
> Who is and what is their email addy who is regarded the king of batteries/cells. I have bought so many NBP 52 's and extended consolidated type batteries that I have neglected bringing this up. Since I would like to know a kinda order of the best 18650 3400 or 3600'if available in production for  example I have found my top performers have been a joint first orbotronics / thrunite and second eagletak / nitecore



You haven't searched very hard...there are plenty of threads already dedicated to this.  But the thing is, virtually (if not) all the 3400 mAh cells are based on the same Panasonic bare cell.  So there is no significant difference in capacity between Nitecores, or Orbtronics, or SoShines, or Keeppowers, or Kallie's Kustoms, or AW, or Thrunites, or (insert brand here).  THEY ARE ALL FUNDAMENTALLY THE SAME.  Yes, there can be minor differences in voltage sag, or resistance, but these differences are small.  So there isn't a single BEST cell out there.  Which cell is best is determined by how, and in what light, you are using it.  You have to consider compatibility (whether it not it physically fits in the battery tube, button-top vs. flat-top) first.  Then you need to make sure the protection circuit (if you are going for protected cells) won't cut off before you reach maximum output.  Then you can consider resistance, and price.


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 14, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> Yes, you can. See post #229 and 233 in this thread. Pics included (with TM26, but the entire series is interchangeable).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for helping me.

How to remove dust on the glas in front of the reflector?

Everytime when i clean it with a tissue, with alcohol, dust simply came back.

What to do with this?

So, i have unscrewed the batterypack, and locked out my TM36, good idea really? When i not use it?


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 14, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> How to remove dust on the glas in front of the reflector?
> 
> Everytime when i clean it with a tissue, with alcohol, dust simply came back.
> 
> So, i have unscrewed the batterypack, and locked out my TM36, good idea really? When i not use it?



Unless you store it in a "clean" environment, you are going to get a little dust on it.  It doesn't do any harm, so how about just ignoring it?

Yes, physically locking out the light is always a good idea.  It removes any parasitic drain due to the electronic switch/indicator light, and prevents it being turned on accidentally.


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 14, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Thank you for helping me.
> 
> How to remove dust on the glas in front of the reflector?
> 
> ...



Don't use a tissue, and don't use alcohol.
Breathe onto the lens and wipe with a soft clean cloth, preferably microfibre.
Using alcohol can ruin the coating on the lens, if it isn't already ruined.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Sep 14, 2014)

I use the battery pack from a TM11 on my TM36. I works great, with no discernible loss of lumens. In fact, as an experiment, I just removed three out of the four Tenergy 2600's from the pack and ran my TM36 on Turbo on ONE Tenergy 18650. It was a fresh battery and the running voltage dropped from 4.20 to 3.46 volts. I hope this answers the question of whether the 4X18650 TM battery packs will work on the TM36. 

Note: I later tested a couple of different batteries. 4 out of 7 Tenergy 2600's tested tripped out when run solo on Turbo. None of the 4 Orbtronic 3400's I tested tripped out.

You can also charge the 4X battery pack using the TM36 integral charging circuit. The 110v transformers for the TM26 and TM36 charger both have a 0.5a output. However, the TM36 cannot be charged using the TM26 charger. The bayonet on the TM26 charger is about 1/8" shorter than the TM36 charger bayonet and does not make a good connection in the TM36 charging port.


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 14, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> However, the TM36 cannot be charged using the TM26 charger. The bayonet on the TM26 charger is about 1/8" shorter than the TM36 charger bayonet and does not make a good connection in the TM36 charging port.



You can charge the NBP52 directly with the TM26 charger, though.  Maybe it doesn't work well in the TM36 head (haven't tried it myself) but it definitely works when plugged into the battery pack.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Sep 14, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> You can also charge the 4X battery pack using the TM36 integral charging circuit. The 110v transformers for the TM26 and TM36 charger both have a 0.5a output. However, the TM36 cannot be charged using the TM26 charger. The bayonet on the TM26 charger is about 1/8" shorter than the TM36 charger bayonet and does not make a good connection in the TM36 charging port.



Roger, I've got four Nitecore chargers for my lights and all of them are 12 volts output @ 1 amp. Also, the length of the male plug for the chargers are all the same length.

I've attempted purchasing the 2 amp version, but none of the dealers that I've emailed have part numbers for the newer 2 amp charger. I don't see an issue using a 2 amp charge for the batteries as it still is less than 1 amp charge rate per cell, but will speed up the charging of the NBP52.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Sep 14, 2014)

Whoops! The input is 0.5 amps, not the output. Sorry. As far as the length goes, my TM36 "male plug" is definitely longer than the TM26 plug. The TM26 plug will not engage the TM36 charge port correctly. 

No comments on the TM36 running on Turbo with one 18650 battery?


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 14, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> No comments on the TM36 running on Turbo with one 18650 battery?



I'm surprised it works...I would have expected an IMR cell to be able to handle it, but not a single protected cell.  There is substantial voltage sag even when using the NBP52, with eight cells, so I know it is working really hard...I'm betting the runtime would be measured in single digit minutes.  And frankly I wouldn't want to try it, since I can't see any reason I would ever need to do that. 

Roger Ranger, have you measured the output or throw on your TM36?

I checked my two chargers...TM26 and TM36...and my TM36 plug is longer as well.  Not something that is obvious unless you compare them directly, but it is definitely longer.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Sep 14, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> I'm surprised it works...I would have expected an IMR cell to be able to handle it, but not a single protected cell.
> 
> The literature on the TM26 says that you can run on one 18650 or 2 CR123's, in emergencies. I'm kind of disappointed that over half of the Tenergy 18650's I tested could not handle the load. I like those batteries.
> 
> ...


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 14, 2014)

The plug on the charger that came with my TM36 is longer than the charger plug that came with the 3500 lumen TM26, and they both are able to charge the battery pack and through the head on the TM36, though you can tell when pulling the plug out, there is not a lot of contact.

Thanks to RR for testing single battery function with the TM36. Very Interesting and I can see a possible scenario where that could happen. And of course the Turbo would be used sparingly, if at all.

From what folks have written here, it seems that guaging brightness by eye is not going to be nearly as accurate as a hard measurement. But when you get down to it, what you see is what really matters in the real world anyway, don't you think? It is amusing to read so many words about such and such battery capable of sustained high amperage drain yet the three performance batteries I have don't shine brighter to my eyes than quality protected cells, and that includes the VTC5 Sony (or whatever it's called). And while I have not tested the Sony, I did compare AW red and Kinoko 2250mAh against AW protected 3400mAh and Eagtac protected 3400 using two direct driven, dedomed XML2 dropins in Oveready hosts with zero res shorty switches-- couldn't SEE a difference.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 14, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> Don't use a tissue, and don't use alcohol.
> Breathe onto the lens and wipe with a soft clean cloth, preferably microfibre.
> Using alcohol can ruin the coating on the lens, if it isn't already ruined.



http://nofilmschool.com/2014/06/taking-care-canon-cameras-lenses

From Canon, the camera company: 91% alcohol is what is used on the lens 4 minutes and 13 seconds into this video. 

I also make sure to not wash or dry microfiber cloths with cotton or any other fabric materials because the cotton lint will transfer into the fabric of the microfiber, leaving lint on the lens when used again. I usually do not use a blower brush on flashlight lenses; maybe it should be used...


----------



## Roger Ranger (Sep 15, 2014)

Speaking of gauging brightness. You know, of course, by the time you reach 60, your maximum pupil diameter has shrunk to the size of a BB. After dark, it's darker than when we were 18.


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 15, 2014)

KITROBASKIN said:


> http://nofilmschool.com/2014/06/taking-care-canon-cameras-lenses
> 
> From Canon, the camera company: 91% alcohol is what is used on the lens 4 minutes and 13 seconds into this video.
> 
> I also make sure to not wash or dry microfiber cloths with cotton or any other fabric materials because the cotton lint will transfer into the fabric of the microfiber, leaving lint on the lens when used again. I usually do not use a blower brush on flashlight lenses; maybe it should be used...



This is pretty ponitless, its not a camera lens....lol.

Canon are pretty irresponsible if they are recommending alcohol, alcohol is known to degrade and damage the coating on the lens. It's just like saying you can clean a reflector with alcohol.
Not sure why you'd clean glass with alcohol, unless you wanted to kill bacteria so you can eat off the lens. Who uses alcohol to clean glass anyway?


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 15, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> This is pretty ponitless, its not a camera lens....lol.
> 
> Canon are pretty irresponsible if they are recommending alcohol, alcohol is known to degrade and damage the coating on the lens. It's just like saying you can clean a reflector with alcohol.
> Not sure why you'd clean glass with alcohol, unless you wanted to kill bacteria so you can eat off the lens. Who uses alcohol to clean glass anyway?



No, it isn't a camera lens, but so what? It is made of essentially the same stuff, and what works for one should work well for the other.

"While blowing or brushing can remove surface dust, it won't remove things like oil or material stuck to the lens, such as the residue of sea spray left on the lens after the water evaporates (i.e. salt). To remove these material a solvent is probably required, either water based (to remove water soluble compounds) or something which dissolves oil, such as an alcohol. Solvents should always be applied on some sort of tissue, never poured onto a lens. You don't want excess liquid getting inside the lens where it can, for example, dissolve lubricating oils and redeposit them on internal elements."

http://www.bobatkins.com/photography/tutorials/lens_filter_cleaning.html

"In most camera stores you’ll find an alcohol based lens cleaning fluid that is well worth having. It will help you to lift off fingerprints and other smudges without leaving streaks on your lens or filter. Keep in mind that you don’t need too much of this fluid at a time – usually just a drop or two wiped in a gentle circular motion with a cleaning tissue will remove most marks on a lens or filter. Always apply the fluid to a cloth or tissue rather than the lens itself."

http://digital-photography-school.com/how-should-i-clean-my-dslrs-lens/

PLENTY of people use alcohol to clean a lens. And without issue. You can just use breath/microfiber cloth, but chances are it will take more effort this way...and the longer you rub, the more likely you are to cause physical damage, i.e., end up grinding a piece of dust into the lens. And that does a lot more damage than alcohol.

The best advice I can give, regardless of what method you choose, is to only clean when the lens really needs it. And if you do decide it needs cleaning, be as gentle as possible.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 15, 2014)

I've used alcohol to clean lenses before without noticing any coating coming off (no change in the look of the reflection at various angles), though I suppose it could be happening at levels below my notice. The advantage of alcohol is that it does get off any grime that's more than just a dust spec, and it also dries very quickly without leaving smudges. For this reason it's also popular with electronic equipment--if any alcohol gets off the glass onto any nearby electronics, it's usually not a big deal because it dries so quickly. If you're worried about coatings, I know that various camera companies make alcohol-based lens cleaning solutions (as mentioned above), and these are generally weak enough that they're not supposed to damage any coatings.

That being said, I generally don't clean my flashlight lenses often because I'm not trying to make a spec-free image, and I find it takes a lot of grime to make any measurable difference in output.


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 15, 2014)

Bigmac_79 said:


> I know that various camera companies make alcohol-based lens cleaning solutions (as mentioned above), and these are generally weak enough that they're not supposed to damage any coatings.



Bingo.
You will not be able to see damage being done to the coating/s, its at a microscopic level.


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 15, 2014)

Roger Ranger said:


> thedoc007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised it works...I would have expected an IMR cell to be able to handle it, but not a single protected cell.
> ...


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 15, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> TM26 and TM36vn, with their respective power sources:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No loss in kcD/intensity at turbo, with the TM26 holder, with 4 batteries?

Difference in runtime?


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 15, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> But TM36 throws further than the olight SR95S UT, 250 kcD, TM36 310 kcD? 1200 lumens SR95S UT, vs 1800 lumens, TM36 isnt it?
> 
> How can it be equal? Then you have an much underpowered TM36, or am i wrong?



He said that output is equal, as far as he can tell, regardless of battery (NBP52 or 4x18650). He uses the SR95 UT as a baseline, to get an idea of how output has changed. He did not say that the SR95 UT is the same brightness as the TM36.


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 15, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> No loss in kcD/intensity at turbo, with the TM26 holder, with 4 batteries?
> 
> Difference in runtime?



We have covered this repeatedly, now. You are again asking questions we have already answered. Output is the same, runtime will be significantly reduced. I would guess by 35-50%.


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 15, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> We have covered this repeatedly, now. You are again asking questions we have already answered. Output is the same, runtime will be significantly reduced. I would guess by 35-50%.



Ok,

Maybe some questions i have not seen, but now i seen/read them all.

No hard feelings please.

Lets enjoy your hobby, and my hobby (FLASHLIGHTS).

Have my TM36 on turbo now, with the TM15 holder, with 4 18650 3400 mAh batteries.

Works fantastic! Same intensity. But the SBT 70 Led eats alot of energy.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Timothybil (Sep 15, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> No loss in kcD/intensity at turbo, with the TM26 holder, with 4 batteries?
> 
> Difference in runtime?



Voltage is voltage. It doesn't matter if you have one 18650 or a thousand in parallel, it is still 3.7 volts. Current does the work, but voltage does the pushing. Now, with each XM-L2 pulling 3 amps, a single 18650 is going to squeal like a stuck pig trying to feed that.

To put it in plain words, *ANY* TM battery pack on *ANY* TM head will produce the rated output for that head. Only the run time will vary.


----------



## Neilbenecke (Sep 15, 2014)

And as we know if you gonna do any dangerous nocturnal excursions when using the NBP 52 on the TM26 do ur own test well in advance in comparison with your preferred given batteries to see what the run times are, when the step down occurs and probably at least one more level done cos the OLED ain't gonna do that for you. If you do dangerous nocturnal excursions definitely do your experiments in good time a couple times and have your own little log 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforum


----------



## Neilbenecke (Sep 15, 2014)

occurs and probably at least one more level done : meant to say: occurs and probably at least one more level 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforum


----------



## Neilbenecke (Sep 15, 2014)

One or more levels DOWN ..... I apologize for that 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforum


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 15, 2014)

But i have alot of dust/particles on the reflector of my TM36, why the heck is that?

That should not happen, with a 500 euro/dollar flashlight.

I see it, when at lowmode...........Who else has dust too, on the reflector itself, of your TM36?


----------



## radiopej (Sep 15, 2014)

We use alcohol to clean lenses on multimillion dollar microscopes.


----------



## houser23 (Sep 15, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> But i have alot of dust/particles on the reflector of my TM36, why the heck is that?
> 
> That should not happen, with a 500 euro/dollar flashlight.
> 
> I see it, when at lowmode...........Who else has dust too, on the reflector itself, of your TM36?



You're a flashlight hypochondriac and need to seek immediate counseling.


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 15, 2014)

houser23 said:


> You're a flashlight hypochondriac and need to seek immediate counseling.



Yep. Cost has nothing to do with it. Whether it is 500 euros or 500 yen, has no impact on dust. That just means you have a dusty environment...no fault of the light. And if you can't tell the difference when using the light, who cares about a few specks of dust? Better to leave it be, and simply enjoy the light.


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 15, 2014)

^^^

Remco, should probably edit that post before a moderator gets here. I don't know the history you guys have, but responding to his post (which seemed like a joke to me, and not anything to get excited about) with swearing, name-calling, and violating CPF rules, is not really going to help your case.

I fully agree that we should get back to the TM36. Enough arguing! Let's all just get along.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Sep 15, 2014)

The oled display reads distance on the different levels. Can a rough estimate of lux be determined with these distance numbers? Seems like it is possible but I don't know the formula to arrive at those, presumably ANSI ratings.


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 15, 2014)

KITROBASKIN said:


> The oled display reads distance on the different levels. Can a rough estimate of lux be determined with these distance numbers? Seems like it is possible but I don't know the formula to arrive at those, presumably ANSI ratings.



Good question!

ANSI range is the square root of the candela rating, times two. 

Reversing the process, divide the listed OLED range by two, to get range at one lux. Then square that, to get the estimate of candela.

180 / 2 = 90 * 90 = 8100 candela on lowest mode.

400 / 2 = 200 * 200 = 40000 candela on low.

530 / 2 = 265 * 265 = 70225 candela on medium.

750 / 2 = 375 * 375 = 140625 candela on high.

1100 / 2 = 550 * 550 = 302500 candela on turbo.

Also note that candela is directly proportional to lumens...i.e., if you double output, you will more or less double the throw, if everything else is the same. (This only works with a given light, if you change the LED, or reflector, or whatever, it won't be a useful estimate.) 

We know the rating on turbo, 1800 lumens. So:

50 / 1800 = .0278 * 310000 = 8611 candela on lowest.

200 / 1800 = .1111 * 310000 = 34444 candela on low.

400 / 1800 = .2222 * 310000 = 68882 candela on medium.

800 / 1800 = .4444 * 310000 = 137764 candela on high.

I'm very happy with those numbers. Either way of estimating works fairly well...Nitecore obviously chose to go with nice round numbers, so it won't always be EXACTLY what you expect, but either method definitely gets you close enough to be useful.


----------



## houser23 (Sep 15, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> *quote of deleted post also deleted*



Remco, I apologize if you found my lighthearted humor offensive as it wasn't my intent to make you angry, but your overreaction to it was not warranted. :wow:


----------



## js (Sep 16, 2014)

RemcoM was the one who was completely out of line here and acting in the exact way that he accused houser23 of acting. His post has been deleted as well as the quote of it.


----------



## newbie66 (Sep 16, 2014)

Bigmac_79 said:


> I've used alcohol to clean lenses before without noticing any coating coming off (no change in the look of the reflection at various angles), though I suppose it could be happening at levels below my notice. The advantage of alcohol is that it does get off any grime that's more than just a dust spec, and it also dries very quickly without leaving smudges. For this reason it's also popular with electronic equipment--if any alcohol gets off the glass onto any nearby electronics, it's usually not a big deal because it dries so quickly. If you're worried about coatings, I know that various camera companies make alcohol-based lens cleaning solutions (as mentioned above), and these are generally weak enough that they're not supposed to damage any coatings.
> 
> That being said, I generally don't clean my flashlight lenses often because I'm not trying to make a spec-free image, and I find it takes a lot of grime to make any measurable difference in output.



I don't clean the lenses often too. I used the sink tap to spray water on the lens to rid of some of the dust. I even use my fingers together with spraying to gently wipe the lens. The spraying using the tap is not that strong either unlike using a hose. Don't know if that is damaging though. After that I blow on the lens to dry it partially and then leave alone to dry.

No water ingress too so far despite spraying with water. Guess that is one way of testing my lights.


----------



## SureAddicted (Sep 16, 2014)

newbie66 said:


> I don't clean the lenses often too. I used the sink tap to spray water on the lens to rid of some of the dust. I even use my fingers together with spraying to gently wipe the lens. The spraying using the tap is not that strong either unlike using a hose. Don't know if that is damaging though.



You're pretty safe, water shouldn't affect wearing away of the coating/s.
You cannot see the coating, it's translucent, even under a microscope unless your using some type of light that can see it. I'm no optician.
Coating wears away, it doesn't peel away. Having said that some lights exhibit more agressive coatings than others. You can tell by reflecting light onto the lens.
On one flashlight, the reflection of a light bulb on the lens shows it to be red, while with another torch, same position the reflection of the bulb appears purple. 
Both are brand new flashlights by the same manufacturer.


----------



## newbie66 (Sep 16, 2014)

SureAddicted said:


> You're pretty safe, water shouldn't affect wearing away of the coating/s.
> You cannot see the coating, it's translucent, even under a microscope unless your using some type of light that can see it. I'm no optician.
> Coating wears away, it doesn't peel away. Having said that some lights exhibit more agressive coatings than others. You can tell by reflecting light onto the lens.
> On one flashlight, the reflection of a light bulb on the lens shows it to be red, while with another torch, same position the reflection of the bulb appears purple.
> Both are brand new flashlights by the same manufacturer.



Thanks for confirming that. No worries as long as I don't use a jetspray!


----------



## dazed1 (Sep 16, 2014)

Anyone who is interested in great price for this unit, pm me.


----------



## Vito76 (Sep 18, 2014)

Photo, with the cover removed NBP52 here:http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=18142&highlight=tm36&page=12


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 19, 2014)

Standard Review Video:


Throw Distance Testing:


Full text review in progress: http://bit.ly/1ww3UzN

There will be more comments in the full review, but as you can see in the throw video and long distance beamshots, 500m seems to be about the usable distance before atmospheric interference (on an average night in my area at least) blurs out what you're trying to look at. Obviously, the TM36 is still going to put more lux on a target at that distance than some other light with less throw.


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 20, 2014)

Its not good, that it dims after only a few minutes.

Why is that?

My Fenix TK75, and all other lights, still hold maximum intensity, and output, until the batteries are completely drained.

No, not a good thing, on the TM36.


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 20, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Its not good, that it dims after only a few minutes.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> ...



That is your opinion. Direct drive - dimming gradually as the voltage decreases - is more efficient. So you end up with longer runtime, and for the majority of the time, you might not even be able to tell the difference. I certainly can't tell the difference between 1700 and 1800 lumens, especially if the dimming happens gradually over time.

Many quality lights use direct drive. If you only want lights with perfectly stable regulation, your options are going to be limited. Like everything else, it is a trade-off.

And remember, regulation is very good on all modes except for turbo. This is often the case...a lot easier on the batteries when you step down a mode or two.


----------



## ven (Sep 20, 2014)

I thought most lights dim within 30 seconds naturally,the odd one from jmpauls testing shows some lights actually go up...............or what am i missing:tinfoil:


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 20, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> That is your opinion. Direct drive - dimming gradually as the voltage decreases - is more efficient. So you end up with longer runtime, and for the majority of the time, you might not even be able to tell the difference. I certainly can't tell the difference between 1700 and 1800 lumens, especially if the dimming happens gradually over time.
> 
> Many quality lights use direct drive. If you only want lights with perfectly stable regulation, your options are going to be limited. Like everything else, it is a trade-off.
> 
> And remember, regulation is very good on all modes except for turbo. This is often the case...a lot easier on the batteries when you step down a mode or two.



But, its a great fantastic light, that beast of a TM36!

Im very happy i have one.

How strong/powerfull is your TM36vn?


----------



## ven (Sep 20, 2014)

May not throw as far but remco you need one of these babies
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-New-Night-Reaper-Systems-50W-HID-Searchlight

just say'n

I can see a tm36 down the line,its the ultimate tm light and i am a great fan of the tm series


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 20, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Its not good, that it dims after only a few minutes.
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> ...



Are you referring to my video? As I was filming, the output started to drop a couple times because I had already been out taking beamshots with it for a while, and trying a couple takes on the video. If you take a look at the full review, you can see the runtime plot--it lasts for about 25 minutes regulated before it starts to drop down, which is pretty good for a mode labeled "Turbo", which implies a short burst of power . 

I don't have a TK75 to compare to, but the specs say it's got 3 x XM-L2 emitters, which are going to be more efficient than the MT-G2 in the TM36. The TM36 uses that single MT-G2 in spite of it's poorer efficiency because you can get the full 1800 lumens from a single emitter, and a single emitter can be focused for throw much better than three separate emitters. So, in the TM36 you are sacrificing efficiency for the throw .

_Correction: It's not an MT-G2, it's and SBT-70, I mistyped _


----------



## thedoc007 (Sep 20, 2014)

Bigmac_79 said:


> I don't have a TK75 to compare to, but the specs say it's got 3 x XM-L2 emitters, which are going to be more efficient than the MT-G2 in the TM36. The TM36 uses that single MT-G2 in spite of it's poorer efficiency because you can get the full 1800 lumens from a single emitter, and a single emitter can be focused for throw much better than three separate emitters. So, in the TM36 you are sacrificing efficiency for the throw .



You mean SBT-70, not MT-G2. MT-G2 is huge...it wouldn't throw ANYTHING like the SBT-70. Would be more like the K40M, good spill, and decent throw, but definitely not a specialist like the TM36 is now.

Also, the MT-G2 has similar efficiency to the XM-L2. You wouldn't take a major hit there...but the SBT-70 is designed for one thing, and that is throw - everything else is secondary. I happen to think it was a good choice.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 20, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> You mean SBT-70, not MT-G2. MT-G2 is huge...it wouldn't throw ANYTHING like the SBT-70. Would be more like the K40M, good spill, and decent throw, but definitely not a specialist like the TM36 is now.
> 
> Also, the MT-G2 has similar efficiency to the XM-L2. You wouldn't take a major hit there...but the SBT-70 is designed for one thing, and that is throw - everything else is secondary. I happen to think it was a good choice.



You're correct, I was just telling someone else about the MT-G2 earlier and got mixed up, I apologize


----------



## Neilbenecke (Sep 20, 2014)

Ok so my question is what is in your peeps opinion is the "throw king" 


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforum


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 20, 2014)

Neilbenecke said:


> Ok so my question is what is in your peeps opinion is the "throw king"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforum



For me, the TM36 is the farthest throwing flashlight ive own, and my fenix E01, and my maglite solitaire, are the lowest reaching flashlights i have, but they are also fantastic lights.

I go test the beam distance of my TM36, when it is dry clear air outside....now its for weeks foggy, and humid outside.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Sep 20, 2014)

Neilbenecke said:


> Ok so my question is what is in your peeps opinion is the "throw king"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforum



I don't know of any stock mass manufactured light that can out-throw the TM36, though there are likely modded or custom lights that could surpass it.


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 21, 2014)

Why is it, that i have dust inside my TM36, at the reflector?

Some big particles, and alot of mini dustparticles.

This should not happen, with this kind of expensive light.

I see it, when i turn on the TM36, on low, or higher, and look inside the light, at the reflector.

Who else, does this have also?

How is the reflector, on your example, also dust, or dustfree?


----------



## kj2 (Sep 21, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Why is it, that i have dust inside my TM36, at the reflector?
> This should not happen, with this kind of expensive light.
> I see it, when i turn on the TM36, on low, or higher, and look inside the light, at the reflector.


Contact dealer/seller if you have problems with it.


----------



## ven (Sep 21, 2014)

I have pretty much noticed every single light i have ,have slight dust specs inside.....................


----------



## Roger Ranger (Sep 21, 2014)

...or fogs up, when it's new. Live with it, or try to disassemble and clean it.


----------



## RemcoM (Sep 21, 2014)

kj2 said:


> Contact dealer/seller if you have problems with it.



I have send you a PM, you received it? Can you send me one back?

Thank you very much.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 19, 2014)

Does humid air not effect the flashlights negatively? Or does it have no effect.

Am i worried for nothing?

For weeks now, in my area, humidity reaches over 90 percent outside, and 80 percent inside my house, i hope flashlights, and the TM36, are protected against humid air come inside.


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

Stop worrying and enjoy,life is too short,if problems happen Remco then dealer or manufacturer warranty.........

They are water proof,no negativity...........

Big reflectors can suffer from moisture at times(condensation)and depending on actual light design(tk75 is a known light for this),this usually dissipates with heat once on or can appear(measures can be taken if this happens).I am yet to suffer this on any of my lights but this varies on country/humidity etc.

Enjoy your awesome light,it has 5yr warranty


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 19, 2014)

ven said:


> Stop worrying and enjoy,life is too short,if problems happen Remco then dealer or manufacturer warranty.........
> 
> They are water proof,no negativity...........
> 
> ...



But ven,

Can dust comes in a flashlight at the reflector itself from outside? My TM36 has alot of dust at the reflector.

And my fenix E21, have had no dust inside when i bought it, but now after 3 years, i see some dustparticles inside....how is that possible?


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> But ven,
> 
> Can dust comes in a flashlight at the reflector itself from outside? My TM36 has alot of dust at the reflector.
> 
> And my fenix E21, have had no dust inside when i bought it, but now after 3 years, i see some dustparticles inside....how is that possible?



Hi, i honestly dont know Remco...............

As i have said,pretty much all my lights i can spot dust ,when on............so 99% chance at factory,maybe over years its been disturbed from use..............i could guess all day long but no help.

My advice in general,if not happy send it back,simple as that and more so with higher end lights. Specks of dust is highly unlikely to effect beam in anyway........

Can you post a pic of this dust please? You say a lot of dust,so if you think its a lot,i know your not going to be happy.........

2 choices,live with it or send back,taking cost of light into consideration,also presuming its bad,then sending back seems the only option imho.

I would say its from production,not after its put together!! Some factories,some workers integrity,some QC vary significantly ..............from brand to brand. 

The above is just my opinion,so openly admit i am not right nor wrong,just me.................my thoughts.

From reading your posts(i do enjoy and do make me ) it appears you are very fastidious with your lights,hard to please and do expect nothing but 100% best. There is nothing wrong with that imo by the way!!! so the only solution i foresee is sending back:thumbsup: Some lights are tools,others a lot more,your the latter


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 19, 2014)

ven said:


> Hi, i honestly dont know Remco...............
> 
> As i have said,pretty much all my lights i can spot dust ,when on............so 99% chance at factory,maybe over years its been disturbed from use..............i could guess all day long but no help.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your quick reply ven,

What are your flashlights, with the most lumens, and what are the farthest throwing lights you have?


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

tk61vn 600kcd ish,sr52vn 250kcd ish .

Lumens the mm15vn wins at 7500 with 2x mtg2 leds
After that probably the tk75vn at 4400lm

I wont detract,open a thread Remco,be better than going away from the tm36

Back on the tm36,its a special light in its own way,not only is it the best throwing light out of the box(no mods) but a monster too. If i had the need,justification and could cope with a huge light it would be on my list,just too expensive,i would not use it and grab the small sr52vn instead...........My eyes are good............just not good enough to tell 250kcd or 300kcd without binoculars at 500yds :laughing:

So tm36..............


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 19, 2014)

ven said:


> tk61vn 600kcd ish,sr52vn 250kcd ish .
> 
> Lumens the mm15vn wins at 7500 with 2x mtg2 leds
> After that probably the tk75vn at 4400lm
> ...



I send you a PM, so we can talk about your lights...ok?


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

No prob,if of interest start a thread,even if in lounge so any off topic stuff is not as important,just a thought and any info is then recorded down and may help others:thumbsup:


----------



## ven (Oct 19, 2014)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...i-Low-beam-light-thread&p=4528289#post4528289

Done for you

Back to TM36


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 19, 2014)

ven said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...i-Low-beam-light-thread&p=4528289#post4528289
> 
> Done for you
> 
> Back to TM36



Can i light trees up a bit, with the 310 kcD, of the TM36? Trees at 500, and at 800 meters?

I will try it, only when its dry clear air outside....do you think, i can see the treelines, at 500, and at 800 meters lit up a bit, with the turbosetting, at over 300 kcD, of the TM36? Throw is 1100 meters, 0,25 cd, at 1100 meters ANSI standard.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Oct 19, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Can i light trees up a bit, with the 310 kcD, of the TM36? Trees at 500, and at 800 meters?
> 
> I will try it, only when its dry clear air outside....do you think, i can see the treelines, at 500, and at 800 meters lit up a bit, with the turbosetting, at over 300 kcD, of the TM36? Throw is 1100 meters, 0,25 cd, at 1100 meters ANSI standard.



RemcoM, Are you using your light or are you just fondling it? Haven't you tried shinning your light on any distant objects?

The light is waterproof down to a depth of 2 meters (per Nitecore). The only way your going to get moisture inside is when the plug is removed from the charging port or you remove the MBP52 battery. 

If your really that anal about moisture inside, build a desiccator, put the light inside, and charge it there.


----------



## Timothybil (Oct 23, 2014)

For a limited time, Battery Junction has all Tiny Monster lights at 25% off with free 2nd day air shipping. That translates to US$399 for the TM36. All you guys who said you would but the price was too high, here's your chance. Don't forget to use the promo code shown on the Tiny Monster page on the website. Happy hunting!


----------



## NoNotAgain (Oct 23, 2014)

Timothybil said:


> For a limited time, Battery Junction has all Tiny Monster lights at 25% off with free 2nd day air shipping. That translates to US$399 for the TM36. All you guys who said you would but the price was too high, here's your chance. Don't forget to use the promo code shown on the Tiny Monster page on the website. Happy hunting!



Correction to what you posted.

Battery Junction lists the price of the Tiny Monster 36 as $399.00. If you use coupon code TINY25 you get an additional 25% off bringing the total price down to $299 and change plus the free air ship USA only.

I just ordered a second light due to this major price drop.


----------



## Timothybil (Oct 23, 2014)

That's even better than I thought! And they have it in Neutral Tint too. Too bad next paycheck isn't until the 1st, and it's already spent. Oh well, I'll just have to live with the one I have. 

Do you guys think this had any connection to the supposed new TM06?

PS: I see they are now selling the Tube as well. It will be interesting to see how that goes over. Mine should get here next week. Can't wait till one of our mavens does a review.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Oct 24, 2014)

PS: I see they are now selling the Tube as well. It will be interesting to see how that goes over. Mine should get here next week. Can't wait till one of our mavens does a review.[/QUOTE]

By "The Tube", do you mean the NBP52 battery pack? Or is someone selling the 4x18650 TM battery holders?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 24, 2014)

> By "The Tube", do you mean the NBP52 battery pack? Or is someone selling the 4x18650 TM battery holders?



The Tube is a different model, a keychain light.


----------



## charlieplanb (Nov 14, 2014)

I know it was a month ago but I'm seeing it at $499 now


NoNotAgain said:


> Correction to what you posted.
> 
> Battery Junction lists the price of the Tiny Monster 36 as $399.00. If you use coupon code TINY25 you get an additional 25% off bringing the total price down to $299 and change plus the free air ship USA only.
> 
> I just ordered a second light due to this major price drop.


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi all,

Just tested my TM36, with a lightmeter, of a friend, of mine,

380 kcD, (310) manufacter state.

Mine is well overpowered, which i am very happy with.

Shined at a friends house at 1000 real meters, in the dark, outside the city, and he could easily read a newspaper, he sais, and his room was really good illuminated. 

Beam was still very bright, and still blinding from there he said...very intense, and very bright.

Lit his house up very well at 1000 meters distance.

Lit trees up, at 800 meters a real amount visible.

Not a TK61vn, but comes in its neighborhood. Wish it has a ultra lowmode.

In one word, a monsterthrower.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 17, 2014)

Remco buddy! Good to see that you got the light out to play with it a bit. 

I've got no doubts that the TK61vn is going to be bright, but doubt that it will out throw the TM36 due to the TM36 having a much greater depth reflector. 

I've given thought to having one of my TK61's modified using one of the XM-L2-U3 emitters, but instead decided on a TK75vn. 
Good to see you got out to play. Now keep it up!


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 18, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> Remco buddy! Good to see that you got the light out to play with it a bit.
> 
> I've got no doubts that the TK61vn is going to be bright, but doubt that it will out throw the TM36 due to the TM36 having a much greater depth reflector.
> 
> ...




Does your TK61 throw far, or is it a bit dissapointing?

Whats your opinion, about your TK61?

What are your most far throwing lights...and most lumenlights?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 18, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> Does your TK61 throw far, or is it a bit dissapointing?
> 
> Whats your opinion, about your TK61?
> 
> What are your most far throwing lights...and most lumenlights?



Remco, 

I can't say that I'm disappointed with the TK61. I like the battery extension tube and overall size of the light. It's got more spill than my TM36's. 

IMO the Luminus SBT-70 emitter surface being round combined with the TM36's deep reflector is going to make the TM36 out throw the TK61. 

Vinh can make the TK61 very bright with current boost and a dedome, but unless you get a deeper reflector, I don't think you can focus the light on a spot as far as the TM36 does. 

Shinning the TK61 on a white wall, the hot spot is not as defined as the TM36. The TM36 has a very sharp cutoff while the TK61 is fuzzy and not as sharply focused. 

My TM36 is my furthest throwing light followed by my Surefire Hellfighter.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 18, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> My TM36 is my furthest throwing light followed by my Surefire Hellfighter.



You are saying that there is no question in your mind that the TM36 throws farther than your Hellfighter?


----------



## NoNotAgain (Dec 18, 2014)

KITROBASKIN said:


> You are saying that there is no question in your mind that the TM36 throws farther than your Hellfighter?



Yes, that's what I'm saying.


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 18, 2014)

NoNotAgain said:


> I've got no doubts that the TK61vn is going to be bright, but doubt that it will out throw the TM36 due to the TM36 having a much greater depth reflector.



The reflectors are pretty close in size...the TK61 reflector is a little wider, the TM36 is a little deeper, but the differences are definitely not dramatic...most of the extra length in the TM36 is the battery pack. And the TK61vn does out-throw the stock TM36 by a substantial margin. Beam intensity is about double, meaning roughly 50% more effective throw.


----------



## RemcoM (Dec 20, 2014)

thedoc007 said:


> The reflectors are pretty close in size...the TK61 reflector is a little wider, the TM36 is a little deeper, but the differences are definitely not dramatic...most of the extra length in the TM36 is the battery pack. And the TK61vn does out-throw the stock TM36 by a substantial margin. Beam intensity is about double, meaning roughly 50% more effective throw.



But the fifference in throw/intensity, between the stock TK61, and the stock TM36, is clearly visible, isnt it?


----------



## ven (Dec 20, 2014)

iirc
tk61-170,000cd or about
tm36- 330,000cd
tk61vn v3-740,000cd

Buy a deft X Remco,Michael has some to sell,looking around 1,000,000cd


----------



## thedoc007 (Dec 20, 2014)

RemcoM said:


> But the fifference in throw/intensity, between the stock TK61, and the stock TM36, is clearly visible, isnt it?



Yes, it is. The stock TM36 is a MUCH better thrower than the stock TK61, and brighter too. But the TK61vn clearly wins for throw, and is pretty close in brightness. Still doesn't have the beautiful defined hotspot of the TM36, and overheating is more of an issue, but it is certainly a bargain when you consider both price and performance.


----------



## ckeilah (May 7, 2015)

Currently on sale at massdrop: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/nitecore-tm-flashlights for $299 (+$45 for some batteries)


----------



## dekj (Jun 8, 2015)

I saw this light in person at Goinngear the other day, wow its impressive. I have the Olight SR 90 which I bought a few years ago when it was the Big Daddy. I like the option of using standard cells instead of the proprietry pack. Nice flashlight, very nice flashlight. :kiss:


----------



## chuckhov (Jun 8, 2015)

"I like the option of using standard cells instead of the proprietary pack": 

You too?

Imagine that.

Makers, are you listening?

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## NoNotAgain (Jun 8, 2015)

dekj said:


> I saw this light in person at Goinngear the other day, wow its impressive. I have the Olight SR 90 which I bought a few years ago when it was the Big Daddy. I like the option of using standard cells instead of the proprietry pack. Nice flashlight, very nice flashlight. :kiss:




Well if you like the idea of operating the light using conventional 18650 cells, then purchase the TM36LITE version. Uses a 4 cell holder instead os the NBP-52 battery pack.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 8, 2015)

chuckhov said:


> "I like the option of using standard cells instead of the proprietary pack":
> 
> You too?
> 
> ...



Nitecore definitely did. They released the TM36 Lite only a few months after the initial release. And from the beginning, using a battery tube from another TM-series light was always an option.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...itecore-TM36&p=4484006&viewfull=1#post4484006


----------



## chuckhov (Jun 8, 2015)

That's Great, Doc!

So they did listen.

Top Shelf!
-Chuck


----------



## j333_76484 (Sep 30, 2015)

Just in time for the Hurricane maybe coming up the east coast.


----------

